# Next NW (and all) cruise Sat Sept 5th



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

OK all you North Westerners and anybody else who maybe interested.
I have edited and updated this first post.

Right date, Sat September the 5th a cruise to the beautiful unspoilt village/hamlet of Buttermere. viewtopic.php?f=3&t=94846 I can promise you this is a great run taking in the Kirkstone Pass with a stop at the Kirkstone inn en route. 
The meeting point and route.
We meet at the Lancaster Services at 9 am on Saturday the 5th. Meeting place at Lancaster Services which are situtated on the M6 North bound just before junction 33.

We will leave Lancaster services and travel Northbound up the M6.
Leave the M6 at junc 36 onto the A590
Bare left still on the A590 heading to Levens.
Turn right onto the A5074 to Winster.
Onto Bowness then Windermere.
Continue through Windermere onto the A592 to Troutbeck.
Continue on over the Kirkstone pass where we will stop at the Kirkstone pass inn for a comfort break etc.
On through Patterdale passing along the bottom of Ullswater through Glenridding.
Left onto the A5091 through Thornythwaite.
Left onto the A66 to Keswick
Left onto the B5292
Left to Stair on unclassed but a great driving road through to Buttermere.

Lunch at the Fish Hotel at around 1pm.
They don't take bookings but would like an idea of the number expected for lunch. We really need to be there no later then 1pm as the Fish starts to fill up soon after and you could be waiting some time for your food.
There are plenty of places to have a picnic etc should you wish in Buttermere.
Along with the Fish there is also the Bridge hotel with bar and food avialible.

Buttermere is blessed with stunning views all around and with plenty of walks. Look here.

http://www.visitcumbria.com/cm/buttermere.htm

We will leave Buttermere on the B5289 and head back towards Keswick.
From Keswick we travel on the A591 passing Thirlmere lake to Grassmere, Rydal, Ambleside and Windermere once more.
From Windermere we have a choice of either the leaving via the A592 travelling along the lake to Newby Bridge then onto the A590 then onto the M6.
Alternatively we can stay on the A591/A590 to the M6
People may want to go their seperate ways From Windermere the choice will be yours.

Right list of those coming and having meals. 
Les & Sue. Meal x 2.
Paul aka Redscouse Meal x 1
MattB and Rachel Meal x2
Bigsyd & linda. Meal x 2.
Mark Davies Meal x 2
Tony Confirmed Rigby,Tony Confirmed Meal x 1
Mark_Hogan & Cheryl. meal x 2.
Jammyd Meal x 1
Paul aka Sickboy Meal x 1
VSPURS. ( provisional)
TTcool Joe and TT cooler Judy Meal x 2
John H & A3DFU, Dani. Meal x 2
Jeff & Toni. Meal x 2
Denise aka Rustyrobot. Meal x 1 
Thats 14 cars (inc 1 provisional) 23 people and 22 for meals so far. I can assure you the meals were top class last time and plenty of it.

The menu.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Sorry Les, i cannot make this :lol:

Yeh im up for this


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

SOunds interesting...


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Redscouse said:


> Sorry Les, i cannot make this :lol:
> 
> Yeh im up for this


Paul spread the word my friend. :roll:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Count me in Les.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

would love to be on this les, but on a different note reading the link you posted.... i did not know Dave G was our NW rep :? .....not seen any post by him ...or seen him at TT09...or any meets organised by him...infact i thought you was our NW rep  , and if not YOU should be... you will get my vote 8)


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

bigsyd said:


> would love to be on this les, but on a different note reading the link you posted.... i did not know Dave G was our NW rep :? .....not seen any post by him ...or seen him at TT09...or any meets organised by him...infact i thought you was our NW rep  , and if not YOU should be... you will get my vote 8)


Thanks Syd i'm flattered, however Dave G has been the NW rep for has long as I have been a member he used to be active but I have no idea what's happened to him in the last year or so. :? When it comes to such things its a matter of the committee to decide and it wouldnt be right for me to put myself forward while we still have a NW rep that's if we still do as like many I am in the dark about such. :? Cheers mate see you Saturday.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Things with the Reps and their roles and areas is all currently being looked at.

So watch this space...

8)


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

For once one of these trips is on one of my days off from work, so I'll be along for it. Might even be interested in an over-night stay if we're going for it.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

les said:


> Thanks Syd i'm flattered, however Dave G has been the NW rep for has long as I have been a member he used to be active but I have no idea what's happened to him in the last year or so. :? When it comes to such things its a matter of the committee to decide and it wouldnt be right for me to put myself forward while we still have a NW rep that's if we still do as like many I am in the dark about such. :? Cheers mate see you Saturday.


Not Quite as vocal as me are you les... I'll tell you what P**sed me off more than anything, The southport meet that matt and me sorted.. Fantastic day!! 24 TT's with some of the best photo shots of TT masses i've seen (big thanks to the arrangement of the front and the parking bays for that) But the annoying thing was the pub afterwards... The infamous rep comes showing up in the TTS, didn't park anywhere near the other TT's (walked into the pub said a few words to dani and walked straight back out) Not a dicky bird to the rest of the crew.. Obviously i didn't know him from adam but you would have thought a rep would be into speaking and enccouraging new people.... :roll: In hindsight this was probably the reason i took so long to join up to the TTOC, thought why bother, I've thrown my hat in and helped out and organised, (like most of the northwesters have) whats the point in signing up when the northwesters are in many senses taking care of themselves with no "rep" from the TTOC :twisted:

At EvenTT09 i finally decided to join up, mainly because i know alot of the folks who are members and all top class, I'm aware of the situation regarding reps (or a brief outline at least) but think in honesty the no show to the Main event of the year, without a mention, or a nomination of who's sorting out the convoy down in their absance was Bang out of LINE.. Obviously shows who the regular north-westers are!!!

Us northwester are a pretty damm close group, who have got very friendly over the meets, Cruises, and rolling road day. and to have a rep who isn't apart of that makes us feel like we're doing it on our own....It's a shame but i think it's a case of too much time has passed without a showing.... the northwesters have become pretty close as a group, (to the point of nipping round to each others houses, helping with mods) and i think to have the "rep" reappear may infact put a few noses out of joint now, and if anything they'll feel more detatched from the group.

Les, your deffo getting my vote matey, think your passion for it and the time you spend is second to none, and i know you wouldn't say the above but i think youth and arroganse has alot to do with why i am.. You'll be a great rep, and i'm sure myself, mark, syd, matt, and all the regulars will be more than willing to help you out also...

sorry for the rant.... but i do think someone needed to say it....


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Syd i'm flattered, however Dave G has been the NW rep for has long as I have been a member he used to be active but I have no idea what's happened to him in the last year or so. :? When it comes to such things its a matter of the committee to decide and it wouldnt be right for me to put myself forward while we still have a NW rep that's if we still do as like many I am in the dark about such. :? Cheers mate see you Saturday.
> ...


What a rant too!! Tis agreeable though. Les you would deffo get a vote from me :wink: Oh and put me down for the trip too


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

I understand your frustrantions guys I really do but i'm not sure this is the place to vent them. There is no vacant position for the NW reps post and i'm not about to apply for any post that isnt avialable. I am aware there are issues of course I am but feel its best left up to Nic ( TTOC chairman ) and the rest of the committee who I know will have the welfare TTOC at heart. Perhaps it would be best to drop Nic a PM on ther matter given a number of NW members feel so strongly about the issue. I am just another member like yourselves a member who likes to put something back into the club that I get so much out of. Nic has replied saying the whole area rep thing is under review at the mo so lets see what comes of it. All I will add for now is that I have made my own views perfectly clear to Nic via PM. However thanks for the vote of confidence and support but lets see what Nic and the committee come up with. Happy to chat more about the situation on Saturday should you wish.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

like i said


> i know you wouldn't say the above but i think youth and arroganse has alot to do with why i am


 that's me... been told off for it at work on numerous occasions too..

on a brighter more sarcastic note, why don't we have "the Real northwest rep" possition, that's not taken... :lol: :lol: or would that set a trend for all the other regions to have "the Real" in them.. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Can I just be the middle man on this, and say lets leave it for another time, I know the situation is being looked into, and I believe that it will be sorted out soon...

Lets leave it at that shall we


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

it's left matey  just needed to be said and it's said now... I know you know the score, i've said all i have to say in person to you and paul also..so we'll see what happens... in the mean time us north-westers will carry on like we always do... :lol: cheers for organising les !! :lol:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Just to add my viewpoint to this developing off topic section of the thread.

Dave may be the official rep, but that does not stop us from organising our own meetings etc. To be honest, I dont turn up to be part of the TTOC, I turn up to see Tony, Les, Mark, John etc. I have been to most things over the past couple of years and TBH they are not really affiliated to the club in any way shape or form,

Cottsie's yorkshire dales meet
Our southport Meet
Les's Rivington Meet
(missed the awesome trip  )
And I will be at Walney island at the weekend, and in the lakes on the 5th.

Why, to be part of the club.......no, to meet up with my TT mates. Is that the same thing?.........I don't know.

NW rep is just a title, it may belong to Dave, but if Dave has his own stuff going on then it doesn't really matter to me.


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] , another one im going to miss!

Go on holiday that day for 2 weeks and thought I was gonna also miss the North Wales Cruise on the 19th but that looks to have been cancelled but no reason posted :?

Really gutted, ive heard that Les lakes trip is definately worth going on.

Im not doing well recently with trips as im working this saturday morning so gonna miss the walney island trip as well.

Plan to make the Awesome day on the 23rd August and hope to catch up with a few of you then.

Cheers
Jon

P.S As for NW rep it should be Les, but I agree with Matt it won't change us all meeting as TT buddies and having a great time in the future.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

The date is just my suggestion it's not cast in stone, yet. However IME you just can't please all of the people all of the time and somebody always gets left behind  The date of the 5th is 2 weeks after the Awesome Saturday event and I didnt want to make it the week right after nor too late in the month. At the end of the day I will have to make the decission on the date soon to give people plenty of time to arrange whatever they need to in order to make it. I am trying hard to be fair here so I think we will go with just the one day cruise which is what I arranged last time. Any suggestions welcome however . Now can we get off the Dave G off topic bit and let Nic do what he said he will be doing. Thanks guys. BTW spread the word to one and all, I have already PMd a few NE guys who might want to come over.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Matt B said:


> To be honest, I dont turn up to be part of the TTOC, I turn up to see Tony, Les, Mark, John etc.


Oww do you really show up for me.......  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

sorry couldn't resist matey... :lol: :lol: You just want a smoking buddy now i'm back on the ciggies !! :lol: :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > To be honest, I dont turn up to be part of the TTOC, I turn up to see Tony, Les, Mark, John etc.
> ...


 Tony tut tut. When are you going to give up that dirty, filthy, smelly, disgusting habit. :roll:

And while your at it ..............................................give up the smoking mate :lol:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > To be honest, I dont turn up to be part of the TTOC, I turn up to see Tony, Les, Mark, John etc.
> ...


Not just you son, I like a foursome with the other guys :lol:

And yes, its always good to have another "social leper" to talk to when I am having a shady bifter!!


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

les said:


> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> > Matt B said:
> ...


Les the guy has no will power :lol: would be easyer to get the pope to be a pagen!!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

mark_hogan
Oww do you really show up for me....... :oops: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
sorry couldn't resist matey... :lol: :lol: You just want a smoking buddy now i'm back on the ciggies !! :lol: :lol:[/quote said:


> Tony tut tut. When are you going to give up that dirty, filthy, smelly, disgusting habit. :roll:
> 
> And while your at it ..............................................give up the smoking mate :lol:


Les the guy has no will power :lol: would be easyer to get the pope to be a pagen!![/quote]

Don't be silly Mark the pope could never be a Pagen........................... He's a Nazi :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > To be honest, I dont turn up to be part of the TTOC, I turn up to see Tony, Les, Mark, John etc.
> ...


You want to see me Tony: I help people give up smoking for good 8) 
http://www.mindandbodytherapies.co.uk/


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> > Matt B said:
> ...


 Never mind that Dani you and John get yours names down for this ...NOW!
:evil:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

it's more importent for Tony to stop smoking :roll: :wink:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Right update. Here's a list of confirmed and also maybes. Please quote, add your name to the list and update it. Just need to know who wants a one day event and who would like a stay over on the Saturday evening somewhere. I need to know ASAP as I will need to find somewhere to stay if its going to be a stop over for some if not all. This will take much more organizing and will need to be done soon. Cheers.

Right list so far.

Les.
Paul aka Redscouse
MattB
Bigsyd
Mark Davies
Tony Rigby, Please confirm Tony.
Mark_Hogan.

All welcome and pass the word guys.

Cheers.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

les said:


> Right update. Here's a list of confirmed and also maybes. Please quote, add your name to the list and update it. Just need to know who wants a one day event and who would like a stay over on the Saturday evening somewhere. I need to know ASAP as I will need to find somewhere to stay if its going to be a stop over for some if not all. This will take much more organizing and will need to be done soon. Cheers.
> 
> Right list so far.
> 
> ...


COming but won't be staying over


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Another update then. Also last time I arrangeda meal (lunch) at the end in Buttermere at the Fish hotel and very good it was to so please add your name if you want a meal and how many it if partner is coming thats 2. I will get menus and prices for stay over in the hotel ASAP. Thanks. 
Right list so far.

Les. Meal x 2.
Paul aka Redscouse Meal x 2
MattB
Bigsyd
Mark Davies
Tony Rigby, Please confirm Tony.
Mark_Hogan.
Jammyd
All welcome and pass the word guys.

Cheers.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

> Les. Meal x 2.
> Paul aka Redscouse
> MattB
> Bigsyd
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

I can confirm I am coming but will be unable to stop over.

Cheers, Mark


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> > Les. Meal x 2.
> > Paul aka Redscouse
> > MattB
> > Bigsyd
> ...


 You want CONFIRMING :wink: Now what about the meal and how many :roll: God your hard work :x


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

OK, I have contacted the Fish Hotel and requested a menu which should be with me in a day or 2. I will post it up on here when I have it. No need to tell me what you want to eat in advance they say it's not a problem for them. They would appreciate numbers and a rough time for dinning however hence I need to know how many wish to eat there ASAP.
There are just 2 hotels in Buttermere here is the link to the fish where we will be eating between 1 ands 2pm 
http://www.fish-hotel.co.uk/
I will leave you to arrange your own accommodation. However If you wish to stay there be quick as they tell me they are almost booked up as its always busy.
The other Hotel is the Bridge Hotel within a stones throw from the Fish Hotel. Here's a link to the hotel so again I would suggest you book your own accommodation.
http://www.bridge-hotel.com/

I am sure there are various guest houses and other hotels not so far away just do a search on the net if there are accommodating problems at either of the 2 above.

Just a month off now so please let me know if you are dinning with us at the Fish and numbers ie 1 or 2 in your car.

Les.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Les, im confirmed but might bring someone with me, will not know til nearer the time though. So stick me down as 2, at least that way if i was on my own, the hotel have plenty of room and food to accomodate us 

Paul


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Redscouse said:


> Les, im confirmed but might bring someone with me, will not know til nearer the time though. So stick me down as 2, at least that way if i was on my own, the hotel have plenty of room and food to accomodate us
> 
> Paul


Will do Paul I will edit it now and wait for others before I repost it. Cheers.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Les. Meal x 2.
Paul aka Redscouse
MattB
Bigsyd & linda Meal x 2.
Mark Davies
Tony Rigby, I AM CONFIRMING LES !!!
Mark_Hogan.
Jammyd
All welcome and pass the word guys.

Cheers.


----------



## Sickboy (Oct 13, 2004)

Les. Meal x 2.
Paul aka Redscouse
MattB
Bigsyd & linda Meal x 2.
Mark Davies
Tony Rigby, I AM CONFIRMING LES !!!
Mark_Hogan.
Jammyd
Paul aka Sickboy
All welcome and pass the word guys.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Sickboy said:


> Les. Meal x 2.
> Paul aka Redscouse
> MattB
> Bigsyd & linda Meal x 2.
> ...


 Welcome Paul gald to have you onboard, thats 9 cars so far.
Now come on guys get your name down for THE cruise of the year. Also who's having a meal at the Fish then? add your name and or if you are having a meal then Copy and paste it in your post.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Can you put me down as a provisional for now as I'm likely to make it but need to confirm closer to the time!?

:roll:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

VSPURS said:


> Can you put me down as a provisional for now as I'm likely to make it but need to confirm closer to the time!?
> 
> :roll:


Good lad


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Redscouse said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > Can you put me down as a provisional for now as I'm likely to make it but need to confirm closer to the time!?
> ...


As long as Tony still has his mudguards then the stone chips wont be that bad as the car still has the evidence of the last *'cruise' *following him over Dunsop Bridge!

Les,

Will there be a *'killer pool' *stop off this time?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

VSPURS said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> > VSPURS said:
> ...


 Good to have you on board mate. There will be one stop before we get to Buttermere and that's at the Kirstone pass Inn. Don't know if they have a pool table but at a guess I would say prob not :?


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

les said:


> Good to have you on board mate. There will be one stop before we get to Buttermere and that's at the Kirstone pass Inn. Don't know if they have a pool table but at a guess I would say prob not :?


No reason for me not to come as long as the route is like before, the roads were amazing last time.

Have you checked it out yet?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

OK now we have 10 cars as follows.
Les. Meal x 2.
Paul aka Redscouse
MattB
Bigsyd & linda. Meal x 2.
Mark Davies
Tony Confirmed Rigby, 
Mark_Hogan.
Jammyd
Paul aka Sickboy
VSPURS.
All welcome and pass the word guys.

Don't forget to add along side your name if you are having a meal with us. Menu to follow soon.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

VSPURS said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Good to have you on board mate. There will be one stop before we get to Buttermere and that's at the Kirstone pass Inn. Don't know if they have a pool table but at a guess I would say prob not :?
> ...


 If you mean checked if the Kirkstone Inn has a pool table I dersent ask them


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

les said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


Lol! No I meant the route!!!

I'm sure you have.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

VSPURS said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > VSPURS said:
> ...


 I organized the last TTOC cruise there in 2007 and went again on my own last year. Great road ...mostly :wink: If you go to the first page ( I think ) not you will see the route we rook and as planned this time. I warn you it can be a bit of a hairy scary drive


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

les said:


> I organized the last TTOC cruise there in 2007 and went again on my own last year. Great road ...mostly :wink: If you go to the first page ( I think ) not you will see the route we rook and as planned this time. I warn you it can be a bit of a hairy scary drive


I bottomed out quite a few times last time, is it going to be that kind of route??

Cruise pace or hard at it in 3rd all the way?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

VSPURS said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > I organized the last TTOC cruise there in 2007 and went again on my own last year. Great road ...mostly :wink: If you go to the first page ( I think ) not you will see the route we rook and as planned this time. I warn you it can be a bit of a hairy scary drive
> ...


 Well its a hard call. Don't they say in the army something like you march to the slowest mans pace :? In that case Paul AKA Redscouse better go first :lol: 
Here's a few pic's of the Kirkstone Pass to wet your appetite or send shivers down your spine


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Excellent!

Hope for good weather too!


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

this will deffo be Cruise pace for me  ...worked to hard and long on the paint to get it needlessly fooked up with stone chips


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Les, dont bet on mine being the slowest matey 

Roads look fantastic though, nice pics


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Redscouse said:


> Les, dont bet on mine being the slowest matey
> 
> Roads look fantastic though, nice pics


 Twas a leg pull Paul but you have to expect it having an oil burner mate :wink:


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi
May meet up with you all at some point, possibly Kirkstone Inn, when you have a schedule let me know

Syd, Kirkstone pass can only be taken at full blast in the QS especially in the winter when coming from Ullswater  
No doubt it will be busy so it will be steady away 



















The twisties coming up to the pass from Bowness are fun too, whatch for the corner cutters and sheep :wink:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

skiwhiz said:


> Hi
> May meet up with you all at some point, possibly Kirkstone Inn, when you have a schedule let me know
> 
> Syd, Kirkstone pass can only be taken at full blast in the QS especially in the winter when coming from Ullswater
> ...


 We have the route planned ( read back) just need to set a time to meet prob around 9am at Lancaster services again then onto the Kirkstone Inn arriving around 11 am ish. Just watch this space mate.


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

Will do, I will go back and check missed it somehow :?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

OK for the hard of hearing ( like me) here's the route we took last time .

We will leave Lancastedr services and travel Northbound up the M6.
Leave the M6 at junc 36 onto the A590
Bare left still on the A590 heading to Levens.
Turn right onto the A5074 to Winster and pic up the rest coming from the NE then onto Bowness then Windermere.
Continue through Windermere onto the A592 to Troutbeck.
Continue on over the Kirkstone pass where we could stop at the Kirkstone pass inn for a comfort break etc.
On through Patterdale passing along the bottom of Ullswater through Glenridding.
Left onto the A5091 through Thornythwaite.
Left onto the A66 to Keswick
Left onto the B5292
Left to Stair on unclassed but a great driving road through to Buttermere.

Lunch at the Fish Hotel.


----------



## Sickboy (Oct 13, 2004)

I think I'll come on my bike instead! 
















[/quote]


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Sickboy said:


> I think I'll come on my bike instead!
> 
> GREAT I'll bring my moutain bike as well we can have a race.................. See who's the first to have an heart attack
> 
> On second thoughts Na cos it will bound to be me


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Les

Have put this in the diary - sounds good - will be at the back with BigSyd, or may need to set off the day before  and meet you on-route somewhere.

Gill


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

seasurfer said:


> Hi Les
> 
> Have put this in the diary - sounds good - will be at the back with BigSyd, or may need to set off the day before  and meet you on-route somewhere.
> 
> Gill


 Your both very wellcome of course Gill and no problem meeting on route I think TTcool aka Joe maybe coming from the NE and will meet us on route as well as he did last time perhaps you could tag on with him?


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Les

You will have the pleasure of the company of Joe and Judy  Don't forget the map and a compass.

TEESSIDE AND THE NORTH EAST - GET YOU YOUR FINGER OUT.

Joe


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

TTCool said:


> Les
> 
> You will have the pleasure of the company of Joe and Judy  Don't forget the map and a compass.
> 
> ...


Nice to have you on board Joe. Good commitment mate. As mentioned, will be good to see some of the NE guys and gals if possible


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Redscouse said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > Les
> ...


North East ... North West, same thing, just a bit towards the west :lol: 

Joe


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Up dated list as follows.

OK now we have 12 cars as follows.
Les. Meal x 2.
Paul aka Redscouse
MattB
Bigsyd & linda. Meal x 2.
Mark Davies
Tony Confirmed Rigby,
Mark_Hogan.
Jammyd
Paul aka Sickboy
VSPURS. ( provisional)
Seasurfer.
TTcool.

All welcome and pass the word guys.

Right i'm going to need numbers for those having a meal at the Fish Hotel at the end of the cruise. I am expecting the menu in a day or two so WATCH THIS SPACE  Add your Meal and how mant next to your name Copy and Paste and post it. Come on it aint rocket science unless your my mum :roll:

Seasurfer and TTcool you might want to PM one another and arrange to meet on route given you wont be joining at Lancaster services but its up to you both no bother if you join on route seperately we will just need to know where on route you want to join us. Time will be dependent on when we leave Lancaster and ETA at your chosen meeting point of course.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

les said:


> Up dated list as follows.
> 
> OK now we have 12 cars as follows.
> Les. Meal x 2.
> ...


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

TTCool said:


> Les
> 
> You will have the pleasure of the company of Joe and Judy  Don't forget the map and a compass.
> 
> ...


Where have you been Joe, your a day late :lol: beat ya to it all being well  mined you may need the anti sickness tablets if I follow you


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

skiwhiz said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > Les
> ...


Skiwhiz does that mean your on for this then? If so get your name down.


----------



## Dan_TT (Jul 26, 2008)

I may just have to tag along but will join some where on route as seems pointless travelling down the M6 to Lancaster (1hr30mins) to come back again.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Dan_TT said:


> I may just have to tag along but will join some where on route as seems pointless travelling down the M6 to Lancaster (1hr30mins) to come back again.


 No problem mate and you might want to contact seasurfer meet up and tag along with them as they are doing the same. Even TTcool might as they are coming from the NE and will meet up along the route.


----------



## groovytwo (Oct 2, 2007)

Hi Les,

Jan and I would have joined you all but we are away on our hols on the 5th Sept. :lol:

Hope you have a great time...was good meeting up again at EvenTT09.

Cant seem to find the thread about your wiring problen and the gear shift ring light(cant remember the proper name!!) Did you get it sorted?

Jan and Nig(Groovytwo).


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

groovytwo said:


> Hi Les,
> 
> Jan and I would have joined you all but we are away on our hols on the 5th Sept. :lol:
> 
> ...


 Hi Jan & Nig, Shame but never mind catcah both again at some event or other. Yeah got the Osir ring sorted in the end Bigsyd rewired it for me as the supplied wiring harness was wrong and would never have worked. :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Just a heads up guys with the forum being down and the 5th Sept isnt so far off now. I will post more in the next few days. Anybody wishing to join us get your name down all welcome to come along. Will see most of you at the Awesome day.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Les

We are going to the Awesome GTi open day. See you there. I hope John-H is going...and Dani etc etc. Looking forward to the cruise also.

They say 'Les is more' so make it a good one :wink:

Joe


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

TTCool said:


> Les
> 
> We are going to the Awesome GTi open day. See you there. I hope John-H is going...and Dani etc etc. Looking forward to the cruise also.
> 
> ...


TUT! Joe have I EVER organized a bad one? ....... as if :roll: See you at Awesome mate.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Recieved the Afternoon menu from the Fish Hotel today (copy pic below) Lunch is served between 12 and 2p. IMO the prices are reasonable. They also do a selection of sandwiches and hot beverages. 
I will want to know all those who wish to eat that have not already indicated .


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi Les put me down for two meals 

Up dated list as follows.

OK now we have 12 cars as follows.
Les. Meal x 2.
Paul aka Redscouse
MattB
Bigsyd & linda. Meal x 2.
Mark Davies
Tony Confirmed Rigby,
Mark_Hogan & Cheryl. meal x 2.
Jammyd
Paul aka Sickboy
VSPURS. ( provisional)
Seasurfer.
TTcool and TT cooler

Cheers, Mark.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi Les,

As before, we will take a route which entails meeting the main group at Winster on the A5074 which is not far from the beginning of the cruise. If we are at Winster at around 10am we can't possibly miss you as you are not setting off from the North Bound Lancaster Forton Services until 10am. If you do set off at 10am from the Lancaster Forton Services it will take you about 30 minutes to get to Winster.

Copy and paste&#8230;this is what you wrote last time&#8230;

Les: "Routes not changed and yep Winster is on the A5074 before we hit Bowness. I would guess we would hit there sometime around 11am to 11-30am ish by the time we set off From the Lancaster Forton Services".

&#8230;so looking good. Judy and I require food at The Fish Hotel. So that's ttcool x 2 for food.

I've still got your mobile number. Have you changed it? If any of the above is not correct please let me know.

Joe & Judy


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

mark_hogan said:


> Hi Les put me down for two meals
> 
> Up dated list as follows.
> 
> ...


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Current list as follows. Anybody else for an afternoon lunch please indicate along side your name and the numbers.
Up dated list as follows.

OK now we have 12 cars as follows.
Les & Sue. Meal x 2.
Paul aka Redscouse
MattB
Bigsyd & linda. Meal x 2.
Mark Davies
Tony Confirmed Rigby,
Mark_Hogan & Cheryl. meal x 2.
Jammyd
Paul aka Sickboy
VSPURS. ( provisional)
Seasurfer.
TTcool and TT cooler meal x 2


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Les

John-H and Dani are not listed. I've sent John a PM but I've had no reply. Do you know if they have shown any interest. They were on your previous cruise.

Joe


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

LIST said:


> Current list as follows. Anybody else for an afternoon lunch please indicate along side your name and the numbers.
> Up dated list as follows.
> 
> OK now we have 12 cars as follows.
> ...


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Current list as follows. Anybody else for an afternoon lunch please indicate along side your name and the numbers.
Up dated list as follows.

OK now we have 12 cars as follows.
Les & Sue. Meal x 2.
Paul aka Redscouse Meal x 1
MattB
Bigsyd & linda. Meal x 2.
Mark Davies
Tony Confirmed Rigby,
Mark_Hogan & Cheryl. meal x 2.
Jammyd
Paul aka Sickboy
VSPURS. ( provisional)
Seasurfer.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

TTCool said:


> Les
> 
> John-H and Dani are not listed. I've sent John a PM but I've had no reply. Do you know if they have shown any interest. They were on your previous cruise.
> 
> Joe


 Well I have told them both Joe but John and Dani are not an "item" you know :wink:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Just to keep it all neat and tidy.
Les & Sue. Meal x 2.
Paul aka Redscouse Meal x 1
MattB
Bigsyd & linda. Meal x 2.
Mark Davies
Tony Confirmed Rigby,Tony Confirmed Meal x 1
Mark_Hogan & Cheryl. meal x 2.
Jammyd
Paul aka Sickboy
VSPURS. ( provisional)
Seasurfer.
TTcool and TT cooler meal x 2 

Thats 12 cars (inc 1 provisional) and 10 for a meal. I can assure you the meals were top class last time and plenty of it.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

les said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > Les
> ...


I know Les. They are simply two more people I'd like to meet again. Any interest from the North East yet?

Joe


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

TTCool said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > TTCool said:
> ...


 Sorry Joe only yourself from the NE I think as per the list.

PS you could meet worse people than John and Dani but you would have to go a L O N G way :wink:


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Les

Just been holding back as just realised the date is the same for the next leg of the championships, With Gary competing, if its a none wind event (we will know only 2 days beforehand) then we will be able to come on the cruise, can you add me as a possible please, sorry about this, there are only 3 more left this year, so better not book a meal. :?

Gill


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

les said:


> Just to keep it all neat and tidy.
> Les & Sue. Meal x 2.
> Paul aka Redscouse Meal x 1
> MattB and Rachel Meal x2
> ...


Me and Rachel will be eating!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Just to keep it all neat and tidy.
Les & Sue. Meal x 2.
Paul aka Redscouse Meal x 1
MattB and Rachel Meal x2
Bigsyd & linda. Meal x 2.
Mark Davies
Tony Confirmed Rigby,Tony Confirmed Meal x 1
Mark_Hogan & Cheryl. meal x 2.
JammydBe rude not to have a bite to eat
Paul aka Sickboy
VSPURS. ( provisional)
Seasurfer.
TTcool and TT cooler meal x 2 

Thats 12 cars (inc 1 provisional) and 10 for a meal. I can assure you the meals were top class last time and plenty of it.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

seasurfer said:


> Hi Les
> 
> Just been holding back as just realised the date is the same for the next leg of the championships, With Gary competing, if its a none wind event (we will know only 2 days beforehand) then we will be able to come on the cruise, can you add me as a possible please, sorry about this, there are only 3 more left this year, so better not book a meal. :?
> 
> Gill


OK Gill I understand, no problem

Update list.
Just to keep it all neat and tidy.
Les & Sue. Meal x 2.
Paul aka Redscouse Meal x 1
MattB and Rachel Meal x2
Bigsyd & linda. Meal x 2.
Mark Davies
Tony Confirmed Rigby,Tony Confirmed Meal x 1
Mark_Hogan & Cheryl. meal x 2.
Jammyd Meal x 1
Paul aka Sickboy
VSPURS. ( provisional)
Seasurfer. ( possible )
TTcool Joe and TT cooler Judy Meal x 2

Thats 12 cars (inc 1 provisional and 1 possible) and 13 for meals. I can assure you the meals were top class last time and plenty of it. I will see if they can set a long table for us like they did last time.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> There will be one stop before we get to Buttermere and that's at the Kirkstone pass Inn.


Excellent! I drove past there last night; fantastic roads


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Right I have updated the first post with all the info you need to know and perhaps more than you need to know :roll: ( thanks for the tip Dani) I will update the first post as and when required but put a post separately on here if and when I do to inform you when I do.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi Les

Ref: first page...two different dates stated but obviously the correct date is the 5th. Last time the main party left the Services at 10 am, so is it 10am this time? It matters to me as I was heading for the NE pick for 10am.

Hope that makes sense

Joe


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

OOps Joe will go and amend ( thats what I get for copy and pasting DOH!). Yes the 5thSept and at 9am at Lancaster services is the meeting time there. We arrived a bit late at Buttermere last time. BTW John and Dani are coming as well (in the one car) so I will also update the list, not sure if they are eating with us yet though.



TTCool said:


> Hi Les
> 
> Ref: first page...two different dates stated but obviously the correct date is the 5th. Last time the main party left the Services at 10 am, so is it 10am this time? It matters to me as I was heading for the NE pick for 10am.
> 
> ...


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi Les

Just to clarify: We will be in Winster parked on the A5074, on the left as before, facing the direction of the cruise heading for Bowness at 9.30 am.

I've chosen 9.30 am as this is the expected time you will be leaving the Services, so no chance of missing each other. I estmate it will take you about half an hour to get from the services to Winster, so you should arrive at the pickup point for the NE at 10 am.

Joe


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Speaking of which, is anybody from the NE wishing to come along!??!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

TTCool said:


> Hi Les
> 
> Just to clarify: We will be in Winster parked on the A5074, on the left as before, facing the direction of the cruise heading for Bowness at 9.30 am.
> 
> ...


 Great Joe hope to see you there.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Redscouse said:


> Speaking of which, is anybody from the NE wishing to come along!??!


 Just Joe and Co Paul as far as I know but as I have said all welcome no matter where from. Although I titled it Next NW Cruise all the cruises I arrange are of course open to anybody anywhere (unless you run a diesel of course :wink: ). We have quite a good list for this now if all turn up. Only thing I wish for now is good weather and a bit of luck.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

les said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of which, is anybody from the NE wishing to come along!??!
> ...


Make sure you dont sing on the day les and we should have some sunshine


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Redscouse said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Redscouse said:
> ...


I only do that for my supper Paul :wink:


----------



## Sickboy (Oct 13, 2004)

Can you put me down for a meal too please x1 

Oh btw did I read somewhere that last time somebody took walkie talkies? If so i'll bring mine along this time.


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

I,ve got a couple so will bring them allong


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Sickboy said:


> Can you put me down for a meal too please x1
> 
> Oh btw did I read somewhere that last time somebody took walkie talkies? If so i'll bring mine along this time.


OK added you and I have a few Walkie Talkies to spare. Best those with passangers get them as we don't want to get single in car drivers done now do we :roll:


----------



## Sickboy (Oct 13, 2004)

les said:


> Sickboy said:
> 
> 
> > Can you put me down for a meal too please x1
> ...


I got hands free when I'm wearing my crash helmet!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Now don't get the wrong idea about this cruise as this is just what it is a CRUISE. We will not be on a race track and ALL speed limits will be observed. The last thing we need to do when in convoy is to bring unecessary attention to ourselves :roll: I am sure Mark Davies will approve.


----------



## Sickboy (Oct 13, 2004)

les said:


> Now don't get the wrong idea about this cruise as this is just what it is a CRUISE. We will not be on a race track and ALL speed limits will be observed. The last thing we need to do when in convoy is to bring unecessary attention to ourselves :roll: I am sure Mark Davies will approve.


Ha Ha! no all I meant was the radio is used for my bike normally so would need to wear my lid to use it :lol:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

I will bring my walkies with me, i have a set of 4


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Redscouse said:


> I will bring my walkies with me, i have a set of 4


 and I have 6, bigsyds got 2 so there will be more walkie talkies than cars and people we we bring em all :lol:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

les said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> > I will bring my walkies with me, i have a set of 4
> ...


I have one but it's nither use than orniment acording to mark and syd... i can hear them but they can't hear me :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Redscouse said:
> ...


 Tony, that sound ideal then :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

> i can hear them but they can't hear me





> Tony, that sound ideal then


 tony m8...you was as wide open as a barn door for that m8 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

bigsyd said:


> > i can hear them but they can't hear me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Syd, your right he did ask for it and well you know me :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Redscouse said:
> ...


10-4 10-4 Tell Tony to turn right then switch to alternate frequency 10-4 10-4


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

and I have 6, bigsyds got 2 so there will be more walkie talkies than cars and people we we bring em all :lol:[/quote]

I have one but it's nither use than orniment acording to mark and syd... i can hear them but they can't hear me :roll:[/quote]

10-4 10-4 Tell Tony to turn right then switch to alternate frequency 10-4 10-4 [/quote]

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

screw you lot :twisted:

:lol: :lol: :lol: i'm concerned about ground clearance on the run after my recent lowering :?


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

tony.. i will change to another channel...bigsyd...what the english channel :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

bigsyd said:


> tony.. i will change to another channel...bigsyd...what the english channel :lol: :lol: :lol:


don't think anyone other than mark and me will get this :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

was like the "tony have you got a turbo" line..... you do like picking on me syd [smiley=bigcry.gif]

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> screw you lot :twisted:


OO errrr Missus what ALL of us  Thanks for the offer Tony but I think I will pass :-*

[/quote] lol: :lol: :lol: i'm concerned about ground clearance on the run after my recent lowering :?[/quote] Told ya slamming it is for show cars and track not for driving on our roads with all the pot holes and speed bumps, you should have known better :roll:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

It's fine on normal speed bumps... speed cusions. pot holes and even road surfacing drops... only thing it's not fine on are the ones car parks put in place for the "fun of it" to stop the late night boy racers.. :twisted: think there should be a law against making speed bumps too harsh !!!

I was refering to the rallying jumps les... :roll: last time we went on a "cruise" with you me, spurs, and mark all caught air !!!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> I was refering to the rallying jumps les... :roll: last time we went on a "cruise" with you me, spurs, and mark all caught air !!!


 So what are you trying to say Tony :roll:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

just that landings on my lowered car may be risky now :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> just that landings on my lowered car may be risky now :lol:


I know that feeling Tony!! My car is just the same and I'm looking into having it raised again :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Arise all you slammers and drive your car like a sports car should again :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> just that landings on my lowered car may be risky now :lol:


Stick a mattress under your car then :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> Arise all you slammers and drive your car like a sports car should again :roll:


The problem is that my car bottoms out if I drive it like I want to drive it :roll:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> > just that landings on my lowered car may be risky now :lol:
> ...


Hi Dani

If you are on coilovers, you could just wind the springs up a little and get the suspension reset if the settings change a lot. My ride height is 345mm, measured from the centre of the wheel to the tip of the wheel arch. I have no trouble with bottoming out. I have my dampers set quite hard though. Maybe it's different with coilovers for some reason.

Joe


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Arise all you slammers and drive your car like a sports car should again :roll:
> ...


 Then sort it Dani, what's the use in having a car lowered like yours if you cant drive it like you want to? :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Huh? Somehow my reply to Joe's post didn't get posted :? [smiley=oops.gif]

What I said was that my local dealer has already tried for over an hour to raise the suspension [coil overs and dampers on hard-hard, Joe] but they have failed as they are solid and won't budge.
So my trusted, friend, John has offered to have a go at it but he is a busy man


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> Huh? Somehow my reply to Joe's post didn't get posted :? [smiley=oops.gif]
> 
> What I said was that my local dealer has already tried for over an hour to raise the suspension [coil overs and dampers on hard-hard, Joe] but they have failed as they are solid and won't budge.
> So my trusted, friend, John has offered to have a go at it but he is a busy man


 Just make sure John brings his BIG hammer Dani. :roll:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> Huh? Somehow my reply to Joe's post didn't get posted :? [smiley=oops.gif]
> 
> What I said was that my local dealer has already tried for over an hour to raise the suspension [coil overs and dampers on hard-hard, Joe] but they have failed as they are solid and won't budge.
> So my trusted, friend, John has offered to have a go at it but he is a busy man


From seeing coilovers before, there are two threaded 'circular' serrated nuts that lock together and secure the platform which the springs sit on. Soak this area and all similar areas with a product called Plus Gas formula 'A'. Leave them for 15 minutes or so, longer if possible, and then try to loosen and seperate them with the spanners that come with the coilovers. The spanner locks into any of the serrations at a convenient point. One of the nuts should turn and free off and then you can adjust as necessary. Plus Gas has never let me down. Ideally, leave the Plus Gas soaking overnight and then tap the edges of the serrated nuts. That will help them to come loose. You could also apply some heat, say with a heat gun or very carefully heat the area with an acetylene torch. It wouldn't hurt to drive around with the area soaked in Plus Gas until a convenient time for trying again. What exactly did the garage try?

Joe


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TTCool said:


> What exactly did the garage try?
> 
> Joe


AFAIK they only used the C-spanner "dry" so no lubrican't etc


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > What exactly did the garage try?
> ...


When they had no initial success they should have taken all the steps I suggested above. Plus Gas is not a lubricant as such, it's a powerful penetrating oil used for dismantling. It comes in the usual spray can. There's still plenty to try then. They haven't really done anything. I wouldn't have tried for more than 5 minutes without using penetrating oil. You can tell straight way whether the parts are going to come loose. Perhaps John or someone with the same tenacity should look at it for you. When I think about it, it must be a common problem with coilovers. Perhaps they should be locked down hard and then smeared with grease during fitting.

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

I'm signing off now, Dani. Hope you get it sorted.

Joe


----------



## Hetty (Nov 6, 2008)

hi folks
this is my neck of the woods so hope you have a great day....tho the best way to do Kirkstone is in the winter....no coaches and no grockles!!
You should try Honister pass while you are up here, thats a nice run!!


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

Hetty said:


> hi folks
> this is my neck of the woods so hope you have a great day....tho the best way to do Kirkstone is in the winter....no coaches and no grockles!!
> You should try Honister pass while you are up here, thats a nice run!!


Hi Hetty, why dont you pop along too??


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Hetty said:


> hi folks
> this is my neck of the woods so hope you have a great day....tho the best way to do Kirkstone is in the winter....no coaches and no grockles!!
> You should try Honister pass while you are up here, thats a nice run!!


Yeah done it in winter as well, mind you in summer it can be like winter.  As for the Honister Pass yeah but can't fit it all in I don't think. BTW if its "your neck of the woods" why aint ya joining us Hetty? :?


----------



## Hetty (Nov 6, 2008)

> Hi Hetty, why dont you pop along too??





> Yeah done it in winter as well, mind you in summer it can be like winter. As for the Honister Pass yeah but can't fit it all in I don't think. BTW if its "your neck of the woods" why aint ya joining us Hetty?


Thanks for the invite guys...although not sure a newbee girl like me is ready for you serious peoples lol


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Hetty said:


> > Hi Hetty, why dont you pop along too??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Don't be daft, this is a cruise not a race and ALL welcome, you will enjoy it for sure.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TTCool said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > AFAIK they only used the C-spanner "dry" so no lubrican't etc
> ...


Thanks Joe,

yes, John has already agreed to have a look at it 



les said:


> Don't be daft, this is a cruise not a race and ALL welcome, you will enjoy it for sure.


AbsoluTTely, Hetty. Do come along. Everyone is very friendly indeed. You'll have a great time


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Hetty said:


> > Hi Hetty, why dont you pop along too??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't Be daft... We were all Newbies once... We'll go easy on you :lol: :lol:

But seriously More than welcome... But may I say you really don't wanna miss out on an oportunity like this !!! Just bung ya fella or ya mates in the car and come and say hello... it's not like we are racing... just a nice country drive


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hetty said:


> > Hi Hetty, why dont you pop along too??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come on... you got to break the cruise cherry sometime 

We won't bite, well most of us, not sure about Tony though


----------



## Hetty (Nov 6, 2008)

Aw thanks folks....it sounds great.....always a bit scary joining people who all know each other already.



> Don't Be daft... We were all Newbies once... We'll go easy on you
> 
> But seriously More than welcome... But may I say you really don't wanna miss out on an oportunity like this !!! Just bung ya fella or ya mates in the car and come and say hello... it's not like we are racing... just a nice country drive


Tony...a quiet Country drive??? Hmm i live in the country n we dont drive quietly!! N it would be just me....none of my mates are into cars at all, in fact i have no idea why i'm mates with them really :roll:


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Hetty

Ive only been to two meets, and really enjoyed them. If i can get to this one I will, but do go if you can.

Gill


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Hetty said:


> Aw thanks folks....it sounds great.....always a bit scary joining people who all know each other already.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol Well if any of them are single and your worried about coming on your own... Just tell them there's loads of fit blokes with nice cars going... LOL... sure they'll show up for that.... :lol: :lol: Even though you'll be lying to them :lol: :lol: :lol: There's a vast range of ages from the oldies... to the youngies on days like this... Have to say i'm one of the lucky ones :lol: :lol: 25!!! But paul (redscouce) is younger than me) but seriously.... were all real friendly and it's not all about cars... we do branch into football.. (or some of us do aint that right paul?) Speaking of which did you know burnley beat Man u :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: (Sorry i hadn't got it in today !!! just had to stick the knief in on the man u fans after the stick we got for tottenham) :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Like i said more than welcome to join with !!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> There's a vast range of ages from the oldies... to the youngies on days like this... Have to say i'm one of the lucky ones :lol: :lol: 25!!! But paul (redscouce) is younger than me) but seriously.... were all real friendly


And there will even be some OAPs and grannys there :roll: :wink: :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> > There's a vast range of ages from the oldies... to the youngies on days like this... Have to say i'm one of the lucky ones :lol: :lol: 25!!! But paul (redscouce) is younger than me) but seriously.... were all real friendly
> ...


Oi! Speak for your self Dani :x ................. Oh you have sorry :-*


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > And there will even be some OAPs and grannys there :roll: :wink: :lol:
> ...


And you :twisted:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Now now OAP's don't forget you qualify for a free bus pass :lol: it srly can't be that bad :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Now now OAP's don't forget you qualify for a free bus pass :lol: it srly can't be that bad :lol:


 I dont qualify yet :-|


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

les said:


> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> > Now now OAP's don't forget you qualify for a free bus pass :lol: it srly can't be that bad :lol:
> ...


really ? :wink:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > tony_rigby_uk said:
> ...


HA HA HA You sure les???? :lol: :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

[/quote] I dont qualify yet :-|[/quote]
really ? :wink:[/quote]

HA HA HA You sure les???? :lol: :lol:[/quote]

110% sure and BTW Tony are you sure your grab handles want covering tomorrow :wink:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

les said:


> 110% sure and BTW Tony are you sure your grab handles want covering tomorrow :wink:


  I'll shut up now then :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > 110% sure and BTW Tony are you sure your grab handles want covering tomorrow :wink:
> ...


 There's a good boy who knows what's good for him ...............eventually :lol:


----------



## Hetty (Nov 6, 2008)

LOL!!! I thought you said you were nice people!!!!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Now now OAP's don't forget you qualify for a free bus pass :lol: it srly can't be that bad :lol:


GreaTT isn't it


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Update.
We have another member Jeff and Toni making 14 cars, 22 people and 18 eating now in total. This is going to be good keeping us all together going through some of the small villages :roll: Good job we will have walkie talkies with us.


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi Les & Joe, just been told by she who must be obeyed that she is now working the 5th sept so won't make it now unfortunately [smiley=bigcry.gif] hope you all have a good day and weather stays fine.


----------



## Matchu (Jul 19, 2009)

Good luck chaps...shame my TT won't be here in time...would look a little odd with an A3 in the convoy!!!!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I am sure we could do with a support vehicle


----------



## Matchu (Jul 19, 2009)

jammyd said:


> I am sure we could do with a support vehicle


 :lol:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Hetty said:


> LOL!!! I thought you said you were nice people!!!!


we are it's just les !! :lol: LOL


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Matchu said:


> Good luck chaps...shame my TT won't be here in time...would look a little odd with an A3 in the convoy!!!!


Never mind what it looks like; just come along 8)


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Matchu said:


> Good luck chaps...shame my TT won't be here in time...would look a little odd with an A3 in the convoy!!!!


Michael, nice meeting you today buddy.

Now for this meet, you can either come along in your A3, or if you wanted to, i can always pick you up on route as i will be passing Chester anyway and then i can drop you off at the end of the day also. Let me know 

Paul


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Redscouse said:


> Matchu said:
> 
> 
> > Good luck chaps...shame my TT won't be here in time...would look a little odd with an A3 in the convoy!!!!
> ...


Good Idea Paul. We have had other than TT cars on cruises inc A3s, A4s, Land Rovers and even a Boxster. :roll: So don't worry your more than welcome so no excuse.  This is the NW group after all :lol: Just let me know if you are coming and I will add you to the list but also sate if you will be eating with us as I need the numbers. Thanks.


----------



## Matchu (Jul 19, 2009)

les said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> > Matchu said:
> ...


Firstly, thank you kindly Paul! I'll pm you later in the week once I seek approval from the "Board of Control" aka "the Wife". 
Secondly, dependent on the outcome of the above Les I'll give you the nod :wink:

Thanks all for making me feel so welcome :wink:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Just a reminder guys that I will update the first post to keep you informed of anything major as well as alerting you to it on here. 
Anybody else wish to join us just put a post on here stating who, how many and if you wish to have lunch with us in the Fish Hotel in Buttermere. Thanks.


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Sorry Les, completely lost track of this one. Still coming.

I presume from the first post you've been collecting numbers for food, so please put me down for 2.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Mark Davies said:


> Sorry Les, completely lost track of this one. Still coming.
> 
> I presume from the first post you've been collecting numbers for food, so please put me down for 2.


 Will do Mark, 2 meals it is then. The above post is to catch the likes of you :lol:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

After willfully damaging my car with a boot strut I was all set to pull out of the trip as I was feeling pretty sorry for myself.

However I am feeling much better as I have arranged with the body shop to get it fixed mid September and they are going to do all my problem areas at the same time, respray my V6 bumper to fully match the silver, and do my roof in phantom black, and do my polish Telson in phantom black at the same time 

Therefore despite the fact that I am feeling a little sorry for myself, I will still be coming and you can all laugh at the damage to my boot  but I will not care as it will be very short lived.

Plus I just bumped this thread


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Oi, you shouldnt even give pulling out a second thought or I will set Bigsyd on you. 



Matt B said:


> After willfully damaging my car with a boot strut I was all set to pull out of the trip as I was feeling pretty sorry for myself.
> 
> However I am feeling much better as I have arranged with the body shop to get it fixed mid September and they are going to do all my problem areas at the same time, respray my V6 bumper to fully match the silver, and do my roof in phantom black, and do my polish Telson in phantom black at the same time
> 
> ...


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Matt B said:


> After willfully damaging my car with a boot strut I was all set to pull out of the trip as I was feeling pretty sorry for myself.
> 
> However I am feeling much better as I have arranged with the body shop to get it fixed mid September and they are going to do all my problem areas at the same time, respray my V6 bumper to fully match the silver, and do my roof in phantom black, and do my polish Telson in phantom black at the same time
> 
> ...


  What did you do??? Just got angry and started beatingthe car with the offending strut???


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > After willfully damaging my car with a boot strut I was all set to pull out of the trip as I was feeling pretty sorry for myself.
> ...


 no fella i doubt i could have actually damaged the car as much as i did. I am replying on my phone so cant post a link but check out the thread in the mk1


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

good job you are still coming Matt 8) my car is booked in with Ian on 17th sept... like a big kid waiting for crimbo


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

bigsyd said:


> good job you are still coming Matt 8) my car is booked in with Ian on 17th sept... like a big kid waiting for crimbo


All I can say is I am still smiling when I press the loud pedal  
The 3 inch down pipe rocks and the noise is tremendous.

I will try a few 3rd gear overtakes on you in the lakes and you can hear for yourself.


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

bigsyd said:


> good job you are still coming Matt 8) my car is booked in with Ian on 17th sept... like a big kid waiting for crimbo


What you havin done?????


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

mark_hogan said:


> bigsyd said:
> 
> 
> > good job you are still coming Matt 8) my car is booked in with Ian on 17th sept... like a big kid waiting for crimbo
> ...


He's havin his wallet serviced, lightened and surgically removed by Sarah :lol:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

les said:


> mark_hogan said:
> 
> 
> > bigsyd said:
> ...


nope hes going to pipeworks for the exhaust equivalent of a saville row suit  (as well as all the other stuff from awesome). The end result will be what i have 3 in turbo back non resonated with twin back boxes


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi Les

I've just had a look on MS Autoroute and the distance between the Forton Services and Winster is 32.9 miles and should take 31 minutes using the average setting as a default.

We are very much looking forward to this cruise.

Joe


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Should be no problem then Joe. You have my mobile and me yours anyway just in case. See you Saturday at Winster.

Les.



TTCool said:


> Hi Les
> 
> I've just had a look on MS Autoroute and the distance between the Forton Services and Winster is 32.9 miles and should take 31 minutes using the average setting as a default.
> 
> ...


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Just a few days now before we meet so just to remind you. MEET Lancaster Services M6.TIME 9 am. WHEN Saturday the 5th. MEETING PLACE Lancaster Services which are situated on the M6 North bound just before junction 33. Yes Sid thats the same one we met at when we went kite flying :roll: We will meet up with Joe TTcool on route at Winster on the the A5074. There are still 2 to confirm one way or the other that's Seasurfer and Vspurs. Anymore for this just post on here and state how many of you coming and if you are eating with us. Any questions just ask. Thanks


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Les, there will be one more drivers (and diners). A lady, Denise, who may very well create her own identity on here befor Saturday will come in her A4


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> Les, there will be one more drivers (and diners). A lady, Denise, who may very well create her own identity on here befor Saturday will come in her A4


OK Dani no problem, so on your advice shall I add her?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Les, there will be one more drivers (and diners). A lady, Denise, who may very well create her own identity on here befor Saturday will come in her A4
> ...


I would say yes. But if you rather wait until Friday, I'll see her at 4pm on Friday and I can let you know for defo after that


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

ding dong...8)

really looking forward to this now... can i be assured there is no silly high speed bumps on the route????  tony gone low.. :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


 I'll just put her down as a possible for now then Dani.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

I have just confirmed with a very nice lady by the name of Angela at the Fish hotel that she can expect in the region of 20 to 25 people for lunch around 1pm on Saturday. All I need know it to have a word with the big man about arranging some decent weather.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> I have just confirmed with a very nice lady by the name of Angela at the Fish hotel that she can expect in the region of 20 to 25 people for lunch around 1pm on Saturday. All I need know it to *have a word with the big man* about arranging some decent weather.


Are you talking about BigSyd :roll: :wink:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > I have just confirmed with a very nice lady by the name of Angela at the Fish hotel that she can expect in the region of 20 to 25 people for lunch around 1pm on Saturday. All I need know it to *have a word with the big man* about arranging some decent weather.
> ...


 Nope Dan, I am talking about the man on the top floor :roll: BTW Angela told me if the front dinning room can't accom us all sitting together she will open the other one just for us awwwww. :wink:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

may be coming along for the run if she is out of the garage ( new rims, rubber and a little lower ) also going to Norwich Saturday evening so could be one hell of a long drive. Going offshore Sun Morning for two weeks.

steve


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

stevecollier said:


> may be coming along for the run if she is out of the garage ( new rims, rubber and a little lower ) also going to Norwich Saturday evening so could be one hell of a long drive. Going offshore Sun Morning for two weeks.
> 
> steve


You can leave your decision late Steve just come along if it a last minute one but would be good to know for definite as and when.


----------



## Sickboy (Oct 13, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > I have just confirmed with a very nice lady by the name of Angela at the Fish hotel that she can expect in the region of 20 to 25 people for lunch around 1pm on Saturday. All I need know it to *have a word with the big man* about arranging some decent weather.
> ...


 :lol:

looking ok up to now!
http://www.accuweather.com/ukie/forecas ... Z&metric=1


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Sickboy said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


 Shhhhh don't tempt fate. The weather men can't get right what the weather is like outside the met office never mind in 4 days time :roll:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

les said:


> Sickboy said:
> 
> 
> > looking ok up to now!
> ...


Hmmm I'd say chances are slime :roll: acording to that it's rain all week, then one clear day on sat, then rain again... seems like someone's hit the wrong tick box and it should be rain right through [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Sickboy said:
> ...


So much for the met office's warning back in April that we're going to have a heat wave this summer. They forgot to tell us where it would happen ,,, :?


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

A3DFU said:


> So much for the met office's warning back in April that we're going to have a heat wave this summer. They forgot to tell us where it would happen ,,, :?


it was an april fool.... :roll: did ya really fall for it :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > So much for the met office's warning back in April that we're going to have a heat wave this summer. They forgot to tell us where it would happen ,,, :?
> ...


Hmmmm, I was hopeful [smiley=dunce2.gif]

But soon I'm off to sunny Berlin where I can put my feet up in my garden  [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Les
Just got confirmation that we are definately attending the next comp at the weekend in Bridlington. Gary got 2nd last weekend in a strong class at the championships so hopefully he will go one place further this weekend. Very sorry I wont be able to join you all this time, it sounds a really good meet, but all enjoy it and i look forward to the next one and to reading about it.

Gill


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

seasurfer said:


> Hi Les
> Just got confirmation that we are definately attending the next comp at the weekend in Bridlington. Gary got 2nd last weekend in a strong class at the championships so hopefully he will go one placce further this weekend. Very sorry I wont be able to join you all this time, it sounds a really good meet, but all enjoy it and i look forward to the next one and to reading about it.
> 
> Gill


 OK Gilly sorry to hear that .. I mean that you now wont be coming not Gary going into the weekend competition, well done to him. Perhaps we will see you on the next meet but non as yet planned. :? No consolation to you but you are right its a great run to Buttermere via the Kirkstone pass etc. Good luck to Gary and I like you hope he goes one better and come away with the top prize, do let us know.

List updated accordingly on the first post for those wanting to see the latest roll call for this.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

We have a new member joining us on Saturday Rustyrobot. I have updated the first post now adding her to the list. That's 15 cars (inc 1 provisional) 23 people and 22 for meals so far.


----------



## Sickboy (Oct 13, 2004)

Oh yeah Les btw don't forget to bring me a template for the door handles!!!

Thanks! :wink:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Sickboy said:


> Oh yeah Les btw don't forget to bring me a template for the door handles!!!
> 
> Thanks! :wink:


A what? :wink:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

les said:


> We have a new member joining us on Saturday Rustyrobot. I have updated the first post now adding her to the list. That's 15 cars (inc 1 provisional) 23 people and 22 for meals so far.


Sorry if this sounds rude.... but who???? :lol: Apologies if i've met/spoken to them but not the foggiest and that user name doesn't ring a bell... "sarah" is another one that says she's gonna "try" and get there too... so thats another TT if she shows.. should be a good turn out then... i'll be on my best behaviour... think i'm gonna stick with the sensible people like syd this time...


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

the sniff of a skirt always brings out the bloodhounds, ha ha :lol: :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > We have a new member joining us on Saturday Rustyrobot. I have updated the first post now adding her to the list. That's 15 cars (inc 1 provisional) 23 people and 22 for meals so far.
> ...


As far as I am aware Rustyrobot is a single lady who's just joined here and will be coming in her A4. So Tony behave yourself and be sure to take your bromide tablets before you set off on Saturday :roll: . Syd and I will be keeping our eyes on you 8)

BTW folks I am looking for a reliable "Tail end charlie" as I like to call them. That is preferably 2 in a car at the rear of the convoy who will be given one of my walkie talkies. He/she/they will be responsible for reporting to me at the front as to when all have cleared cross roads, traffic lights and any hold ups as and when they occur. With 15 cars in convoy it is difficult to keep all together and in formation so the tail end Charlie keeps in touch with Sue my navigator ( god help us we may end up in Scotland :roll: ) Big Sid was tail end Charlie at the kite flying cruise if you recall. So can I have a volunteer please preferably with 2 in the car as we don't want anybody pulled for using a walkie talkie while driving? I will also be giving out walkie talkies for people to use along the line. Thanks.


----------



## Sickboy (Oct 13, 2004)

Anybody else bringing walkie talkies? Can we settle on a Channel number now so we can set them up before we set off?!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Sickboy said:


> Anybody else bringing walkie talkies? Can we settle on a Channel number now so we can set them up before we set off?!


 We usually use channel "1" sub channel "0" doubt we will get anybody outside us calls along the way.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> As far as I am aware Rustyrobot is a single lady who's just joined here and will be coming in her A4. So Tony behave yourself and be sure to take your bromide tablets before you set off on Saturday :roll:


If Rustyrobot is who I think she is, driving an A4, then she is my client Denise, the lady I've mentioned saying that she may create her own identity soon.  
And from the forum name she picked I could well imagine that it is Denise 

And, yes, Tony, behave yourself if Rustyrobot is my client else I'll make you do a double workout in my gym :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > As far as I am aware Rustyrobot is a single lady who's just joined here and will be coming in her A4. So Tony behave yourself and be sure to take your bromide tablets before you set off on Saturday :roll:
> ...


 I think that's the same lady Dani although she didn't PM me her first name or the fact she drove an A4. 
Tony you have been warned mate, any hanky panky from you and you can sit on your own at lunch time and on a separate table. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hang on Les, you said 


les said:


> As far as I am aware Rustyrobot is a single lady who's just joined here and will be coming in her A4.


So if this lady didn't tell you she was coming in her A4, how'd you know :roll:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

les said:


> I think that's the same lady Dani although she didn't PM me her first name or the fact she drove an A4.
> Tony you have been warned mate, any hanky panky from you and you can sit on your own at lunch time and on a separate table. [smiley=book2.gif]


How the hell have i managed to get this reputation :roll: I've never even mingled with and woman off the forum... you all need a hobby :lol: :lol: Unfortuntly my life is far too hetic to be chasing women around... I own a TT you see, and if it's not broke it's in need of a clean  :wink:

Besides if she drives an A4 she'll probably be old enough to be my mother :? (i may regret saying that but A4 speaks volumes :lol: ) Do you forget i'm a young whipper snapper at 25... got many years till i hit 30 and i intend to enjoy them :lol: :lol: (bet you can't remember being 30 let alone 25 can you les??  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol :-*

:twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> Hang on Les, you said
> 
> 
> les said:
> ...


 Ermmm cos you told me she might be coming Dani and that and her post to me kinda adds up :wink:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > I think that's the same lady Dani although she didn't PM me her first name or the fact she drove an A4.
> ...


 Tony your reputation goes before you.  We saw enough of your shenanigans at Awesome the other Sunday mate with a certain young lady.  Knowing you age would be no barrier in fact a more mature lady might be just up your street and may keep you in check. :wink: Certainly the young lady you have been touting about at recent meets can't keep you in check :lol: BTW When I get to 30 I will let you know :wink:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Looking forward to this now


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Redscouse said:


> Looking forward to this now


 Well about time you where Paul :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Besides if she drives an A4 she'll probably be old enough to be my mother :? (i may regret saying that but A4 speaks volumes :lol: )


Well, I drove A4s looong before I had an A3, never mind the TT :roll: Oh, and my second A4 was a 2.8quattro = very nice car indeed [smiley=gorgeous.gif] 
My lad had an A4 2.8 quattro at the age of 20 but had to sell it to his dad last year as it became too expensive for him to run with a long commute to Sheffield on a daily basis 

Les, when was your 30th party? [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> > Besides if she drives an A4 she'll probably be old enough to be my mother :? (i may regret saying that but A4 speaks volumes :lol: )
> ...


 Dani, I will let you know when it comes around but I think its before yours. :-*


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

no speeding,,, no blind crests,,, no chattin up birds,,, ???!!!,    , all very tame boys !!! :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

roddy said:


> no speeding,,, no blind crests,,, no chattin up birds,,, ???!!!,    , all very tame boys !!! :roll: :roll: :roll:


 Did somebody say something worth listening to [smiley=sleeping.gif] Na was just my imagination :-* I noticed you lot over the boarder go on lots of cruises :lol: We don't do so bad being in a small corner of the NW but hey knock us why don't you. :roll: There are times for booting it and times for cruising. :?


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

roddy said:


> no speeding,,, no blind crests,,, no chattin up birds,,, ???!!!,    , all very tame boys !!! :roll: :roll: :roll:


You coming down then roddy? It aint far so i dont see why you cant :roll:  [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Redscouse said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > no speeding,,, no blind crests,,, no chattin up birds,,, ???!!!,    , all very tame boys !!! :roll: :roll: :roll:
> ...


 Nooo Paul we are far too tame for him mate, he wouldn't want to be associated with TT cruisers after all :wink:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Redscouse said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > no speeding,,, no blind crests,,, no chattin up birds,,, ???!!!,    , all very tame boys !!! :roll: :roll: :roll:
> ...


Scouse, i would love to come down ,   ,,,but i think it is 150 mls each way , :? :? ,, and much as i would love to meet your good self and some others , 8) 8) ,,thats a long way to go to follow some touchy boring twat, :? :? for 55 ( ? ) miles , even if they are nice roads....


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

roddy said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> > roddy said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: ooo naughty boy using naughty words :roll: but quite right to you just stay there mate we wouldn't want to bore you now would we ( i ) there's a good chappy :lol: :lol: :lol: 
BTW lighten up mate and if you can't take it don't give it hey :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I drove A4s looong before I had an A3, never mind the TT :roll: Oh, and my second A4 was a 2.8quattro = very nice car indeed [smiley=gorgeous.gif]
> ...


We had this conservation befor (no, no pselling mistake). Making yourself older than you are, youngster :roll:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

wouldn't want to bore you

you do that every day ( mate ! )..      :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: well well well... This topic has got abit hot whilst i've been on the commute home :lol: :lol: :lol: 
us NW'rs boring???    You sinner !!!


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

Bloody hell Les who you upset now???? And whats this about boring??? going airborn on the last trip aint boring :roll: :twisted: :twisted: :wink: :lol:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

yup 130/140 mph on the way home from the last meet..even the TTRR was giving it some


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

bigsyd said:


> yup 130/140 mph on the way home from the last meet..even the TTRR was giving it some


SSSShhhhhhhhh :wink: I think that should be in KM Syd :roll:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

if you lot think you are going at those speed's I will just meet you there 

Steady as she goes is the way forward


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: well well well... This topic has got abit hot whilst i've been on the commute home :lol: :lol: :lol:
> us NW'rs boring???    You sinner !!!


BTW , :? :? , i am not "upset " .  ,,nor did i say that all NWrs are boring ,nor was i knocking the cruise, some people just have an overactive imagimation. :roll: :roll: , i would love to join the little tootle round the lakes and passes ( tho i am not sure that your "gangmeister " would welcome me !!!.   . ),but as i have said a 2/3 hour drive down and same again home is a bit O/T for a 55 ml one or two hour run... ps.,,,i hope you get some decent weather....


----------



## erinsunc (May 6, 2009)

Ahhh, The Weather.....

What is the forecast?


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

erinsunc said:


> Ahhh, The Weather.....
> 
> What is the forecast?


was it not " heatwaves " !!!!.. 8) 8) 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

roddy said:


> erinsunc said:
> 
> 
> > Ahhh, The Weather.....
> ...


where, where, where   [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

A3DFU said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > erinsunc said:
> ...


in the south of egypt :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

As long as its a/ not raining and b/ The mist over the Kirkstone pass isnt down it will do for me. 

BTW all welcome unless of course you can't drive within speed limits or think its a good idea to knock what this cruise is all about. :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

And its throwing it down here


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Some people just cry out to be bored :wink: 
Right boys and girls if we can get back on topic and leave the moaning and groaning to others just a few days to go and no matter what the weather you know this is going to be a mother of cruises hence why so many who went with me in 2007 are coming on it again.


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

Rain Snow Sleat or shine I will be there Les :wink: Im away from the kids for a whole day  wifes with me though :? If your reading this honey Im only joking :twisted:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

really lookin forward to this, car goes into body shop on monday morning so this is a nice chance for a run before i say goodbye for a week. Aar will come back lookin like a new car! We can be tail end if you like! Rachel is a bit shy but i am sure we can sort that out.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Matt B said:


> really lookin forward to this, car goes into body shop on monday morning so this is a nice chance for a run before i say goodbye for a week. Aar will come back lookin like a new car! We can be tail end if you like! Rachel is a bit shy but i am sure we can sort that out.


 OK Matt, maybe it will bring Rachel out of her shell a bit as well. There's not much to it really just some basic info to be relayed to me up front. I will fill you in with the details, what there are on Saturday morning. Cheers.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

we are looking forward to this, pitty my car bra will not be here for a few weeks :x see you all on saturday


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

roddy said:


> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: :lol: :lol: well well well... This topic has got abit hot whilst i've been on the commute home :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


Technically the northwest "Gangmeister" is daveg i'm sure he would welcome you


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

les said:


> Some people just cry out to be bored :wink:
> Right boys and girls !!!!!!!
> 
> " now listen up children " !!! :lol: :lol: :lol:    :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

roddy said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Some people just cry out to be bored :wink:
> ...


roddy you sound like fun! Are you sure you cant come down. We have turned winding les up into a sport so you would fit right in


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

roddy said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Some people just cry out to be bored :wink:
> ...


Your quote makes no sense... perhaps it's a new language ???

Thats just les.... it's all taken in good heart... he calls anyone who's younger than him child... :roll: so that means everyone is a child!! aint that right old man??? :lol: :lol: :lol: it's a northwest thing... wouldn't imagine you over the boarder folk to understand abit of banter :lol: :lol: ... especially if you've not met us before.... but dont worry your little self about it... we'll make sure we have a good gathering 

one question, why you posting in the northwesters event??? guess it must be a quite month in scotland.... got nothing on till october :roll: :lol: :lol:

Oh and P.S good luck with in the football world cup in the summer roddy :lol: :lol: (might as well get the digs in early  )


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

roddy said:


> well i hope everyone does have a good time, even " les " ,,,, with you holding his hand... :wink:


 Well "Billy no mates" anytime you wish to join us NW your welcome to, shame not a lot seems to go on over the boarder for you. But hey we are a social lot so here ( maybe that's why your posting on this thread after all ). So in those awful famous words mate " come on down" not sure of the price though :? Like I have said many times on this thread "ALL welcome" so next time your feeling lonely and we are having a run ( that's if you can bare our "tame" cruises ) then feel free, feel the LUV :-* and get down here you know it makes sense.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> feel free, feel the LUV :-*


Awwww, have you told her that you love her, Les :wink:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > feel free, feel the LUV :-*
> ...


 Lots of people Dani, :-* anybody in particular you have in mind? :roll: I'm such a loving caring guy as you know  Well I am a child of the sixties, I just missed out on all the free love though


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

les said:


> Well I am a child in his sixties,


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
:roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

jammyd said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Well I am a child in his sixties,
> ...


 OF OF OF not IN IN IN ya git, :x and what size boot does your mouth take :lol:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Matt B said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


thanks for the invite mate, but as i have explained it " does not make sense ", hope you have a good day..


----------



## Hetty (Nov 6, 2008)

Local forecast not good for you i'm afraid...but its the Lakes and they never get it right!!!! we have our own weather system lol

Was hoping to bump into you all at some point on your run....but can't say for sure


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Well its been throwing it down here all last night and this morning  So there can't be much rain left for the weekend, surely not :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Hetty said:


> Local forecast not good for you i'm afraid...but its the Lakes and they never get it right!!!! we have our own weather system lol
> 
> Was hoping to bump into you all at some point on your run....but can't say for sure


 Your welcome as always Hetty, why not bring Roddy with you. :wink:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Thats just les.... it's all taken in good heart... he calls anyone who's younger than him child... :roll: so that means everyone is a child!! aint that right old man??? :lol: :lol: :lol: it's a northwest thing... wouldn't imagine you over the boarder folk to understand abit of banter :lol: :lol: ... especially if you've not met us before.... but dont worry your little self about it... we'll make sure we have a good gathering 

one question, why you posting in the northwesters event??? guess it must be a quite month in scotland.... got nothing on till october :roll: :lol: :lol:

Well well, :? :? . not having a sense of humour is not a criticisim oft leveled in my direction,,   . still, that i do not appreciate yours is of no surprise to me, as i am used to better . :wink:. there was a time when sarcasim was the lowest form of wit but aparently a new nadir of banality has taken over, that being of insulting people. i for one do not find this form of humour / banter at all amusing , and consider it best suited to third rate cabel television shows the likes of which you are no doubt most familiar with, this practice would seem to be somewhat popular with this new " dumbed down " society which you are obviously a fully paid up member of !!!! [smiley=bigcry.gif] ..i do not however ,as many do, blame the education system as in your case you may have grown up too close to Windscale and have drank too much of " that " milk in your formative years,   ..Probablly best that you just continue to worship at the alter of your " wicked uncle Les " and not try to be too clever,, :idea: :idea: ,,,
i await ( not.  ) your next tirade of purile , bombastic pomposity, :roll: :roll: . tho do not expect a rapid reply as i have wasted already too much time on this anal exchange, i must go and find something more worthwhile to do, like drying the car between showers or seeking out the latest cliff richard cd !!!   
anyway, do have a good wee jaunt on Saturday with the " fastest milk float in the west ". [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Hetty (Nov 6, 2008)

les said:


> Hetty said:
> 
> 
> > Local forecast not good for you i'm afraid...but its the Lakes and they never get it right!!!! we have our own weather system lol
> ...


ha....no he seems a bit too quiet n shy for me...but i can always nip up n get him if hes havin car trouble?


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Carefull !!! . :lol: :lol: :lol: .i AM getting tempted .. :-* :-* :-*


----------



## Hetty (Nov 6, 2008)

roddy said:


> Carefull !!! . :lol: :lol: :lol: .i AM getting tempted .. :-* :-* :-*


lol...is it my blonde hair n blue eyes?


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Hetty said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > Carefull !!! . :lol: :lol: :lol: .i AM getting tempted .. :-* :-* :-*
> ...


WHAT !!!!    . i think that i most definatley,  maybe,  might , :lol: could,  possably  ,probablly :roll: ,should, :wink: would , 8) will , :twisted: :twisted: . have a small problem with the car on friday evening,,, prob best to discuss it over a Glasgow ( best in world ) curry,,    ,,, its not really that far from away down there to up here, beautifull drive up the M74 !!!
ps... just had a wee thought, ( no , not my first !!! ) youre not a MAN,,, are you ??? [smiley=baby.gif] [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Roddy et al,

I think we have had enough of this tit 4 tat, this was, 4 pages ago, a thread about a run out to the lakes, so can we turn it back into that...

Thanks

Paul


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

jammyd said:


> Roddy et al,
> 
> I think we have had enough of this tit 4 tat, this was, 4 pages ago, a thread about a run out to the lakes, so can we turn it back into that...
> 
> ...


if i were you i wouldnt hold my breath!! .    .. but i may be wrong !!. :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

The weather this morning seems to think it will be dry and around 17-18c for all of Saturday


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

mod edit... I said that this was over so why did you need to keep going???

Jammyd


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> Well its been throwing it down here all last night and this morning  So there can't be much rain left for the weekend, surely not :roll:


Dani can't you work some of your magic for us and arrange for good weather.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

jammyd said:


> Roddy et al,
> 
> I think we have had enough of this tit 4 tat, this was, 4 pages ago, a thread about a run out to the lakes, so can we turn it back into that...
> 
> ...


Completely agree, don't know where that post whore hijacker came from?? obviously isn't from round here so why bother posting if you have no intention of attending :roll: bit odd... and a tab embarrasing for roddy 

but moving swiftly on... Don't forget Folks, Check tyre pressures before sat.. I checked mine last night and the front left had dropped to 24psi.... no sign of a slow puncture either... (but i'd not checked pressure since the suspension upgrade a couple of weeks ago) may be worth a check for you all... mine feels alot better now the tyres are equal :roll:

should be a good day out regardless of the weather, i've got my brolly ready :roll:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > Roddy et al,
> ...


End of Tony? :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Lets look forward to Saturday and come what may we will have a good time no matter what the weather but fingers crossed we will avoid the rain of the last few days weeks or is it months :? Thanks.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

hm hm sorry to interject but don't forget to put me down for you know where. steve collier


jammyd said:


> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> > jammyd said:
> ...


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

stevecollier said:


> hm hm sorry to interject but don't forget to put me down for you know where. steve collier


 You deffo coming now Steve and what about the meal plus on your own or accompanied?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

depends if all goes well and have enough time to sort all my work stuff out.


les said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> > hm hm sorry to interject but don't forget to put me down for you know where. steve collier
> ...


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

roddy said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > Roddy et al,
> ...


.................        .... NO !!! ........ :roll: :roll: :roll:       :-* :-*


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Cant something be done about this spammer. Seems like he wishes to carry on and on. Paul enough's enough mate and we all all getting a tad fed up of his attention and tantrum seeking. Thanks.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

les said:


> Cant something be done about this spammer. Seems like he wishes to carry on and on. Paul enough's enough mate and we all all getting a tad fed up of his attention and tantrum seeking. Thanks.


think its you thats having the tantrum !!!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Right last time... if you all don't give in this will get locked,

Les/Tony stop stoking the fire...

Roddy, Stop provoking... If I see another post I will have to take action...


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

jammyd said:


> Right last time... if you all don't give in this will get locked,
> 
> Les/Tony stop stoking the fire...
> 
> Roddy, Stop provoking... If I see another post I will have to take action...


cheers mate ..


----------



## Sickboy (Oct 13, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: OH GOD HA HA HA HA HA! PMSL :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sorry couldn't help myself!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Well its been throwing it down here all last night and this morning  So there can't be much rain left for the weekend, surely not :roll:
> ...


I shall do my very best


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Lost me now steve, so can you explain mate. 
"stevecollier wrote:
hm hm sorry to interject but don't forget to put me down for you know where. steve collier" Ermmm what then? :?



stevecollier said:


> depends if all goes well and have enough time to sort all my work stuff out.
> 
> 
> les said:
> ...


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

sorry Les, think that got tangled with the Italy run.
steve


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

stevecollier said:


> sorry Les, think that got tangled with the Italy run.
> steve


 Well Steve to be honest I have no idea if you intend to come on this cruise or not now :roll:


----------



## SpenTT (May 31, 2009)

Sounds like it will be a great day out Les

Im sad i cant make it... work  [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Hope all North westeners have a great day.....see you next time. 8)

Spencer


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

will be there work commitments allowing as im offshore 05.30 Sun morning from Norwich, depends if im upto a full on 48hrs.
steve


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

spencerkoa said:


> Sounds like it will be a great day out Les
> 
> Im sad i cant make it... work  [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> ...


Never mind Spencer us in the NW are VERY active these days so plenty to come to. Just keep looking in the events section for more in fact I think there's another one being arranged on there right now under coffee meet or something like that.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

link les... post the link


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> link les... post the link


 Bloody whipper snappers :lol: 
here viewtopic.php?f=3&t=150089


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Or check out this for a nice social 8)

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=144608


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

OK just to remind you all.
Meeting at the Lancaster services tomorrow morning (Saturday) at 9am. Lancaster Services are situated on the M6 *North *bound just before junction 33 and are well sign posted no excuse for people driving past them like last time :roll: (no name no pack drill). I have just confirmed with the Fish Hotel that there will be 22 eating. All we need now is some nice weather whatever that is :? so come dressed in your shorts ands tee shorts 8)


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

les said:


> All we need now is some nice weather whatever that is :? *so come dressed in your shorts ands tee shorts *8)


You will scare people off if they know your gonna be in shorts Les :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

mark_hogan said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > All we need now is some nice weather whatever that is :? *so come dressed in your shorts ands tee shorts *8)
> ...


 Not me mate Sue, shes the one with the nice legs


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

7-10am text off Joe aka TT cool "iwe are on our way" lol. See you lot at Lancaster 9am


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

And as you can see, I've arranged for the [smiley=sunny.gif]

Denise aka rustyrobot is defo coming!!! Be nice to her 

See you all soon


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> And as you can see, I've arranged for the [smiley=sunny.gif]
> 
> Denise aka rustyrobot is defo coming!!! Be nice to her
> 
> See you all soon


 No sun here  would we be anything but to Denise :roll:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Great Day out Folks... Just got in... Brilliant.... Lovely views... and roads i'm sure someones snapped a few pics and a good turn out 

Just one question... did someone damage their car???? (TTcool AKA Joe??) rummors flying round he scraped the side? :? I thought it was a puncture? :? anyone any ideas? either way sorry that you had to stop whatever the reason [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Great Day out Folks... Just got in... Brilliant.... Lovely views... and roads i'm sure someones snapped a few pics and a good turn out
> 
> Just one question... did someone damage their car???? (TTcool AKA Joe??) rummors flying round he scraped the side? :? I thought it was a puncture? :? anyone any ideas? either way sorry that you had to stop whatever the reason [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Joe had a puncture, he is now making his way back slowly on a space saver!


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

How did you find the narrow sections, any near misses or were the roads quiet ?

Sounds like you all had a good day other than joe, wished I could have made it


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

skiwhiz said:


> How did you find the narrow sections, any near misses or were the roads quiet ?
> 
> Sounds like you all had a good day other than joe, wished I could have made it


Several hundred near misses :roll: It was a good day, Joe had a fight with a rock, and lost!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Na, no near missus at all was an easy drive all kept within speed limits and drove like elderly ladies off to church on a Sunday morning. :roll: I clocked 208miles on the day. Pic's to follow although the official photographer for the day ( Sue) for some reason likes trees and lots of them along with dark ( very dark) clouds :?

Just had a text of Joe, they are in Hawes eating fish and chips  They have a long, slow, drive home though.  Wish them a trouble free drive home. Take care guys and hope to see you both again soon.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Still uploading my photos from Photobucket!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Pulling into the car park at the Kirkstone Pass Hotel after a long drive up the pass in the mist.








In the Kirstone inn, warm dry and thirsts quenched, do we want to leave here?
























Driving in the mist and rain but it didn't dampen our spirits.








Into the Lakes.








Sue's love of taking pic's of trees but at least she caught a few cars in the wing mirror :roll: 








The long and lonely road, well in front anyway. 








The long narrow road down to Buttermere.








Mist over the mountains.








And some even with a little sun on the tops.








About to be fed and watered and chilling out while we wait for our meals but we didnt have to wait long and what great meals when they arrived. Even Bigsid had enough on his plate andf that don't include Linda. :roll: 








On a bridge over a swollen stream in Buttermere.








Looking up into the mountains from Butteremere.








In the Fish Hotel car park all lined up.








Finally 3 pic's showing Sues love of tress and bushes :roll: :lol:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Here we go then...

The 2 tractors at Kirkstone










Why would you want to stay outside!!!










There is a hill out there somewhere!










Umm Hot Coffee!










Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.........................










QUACK










Scenic Shot










More pretty stuff










You can find Many more here Lakes TTour Photos


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

Really gutted i couldn't get along to this (so embarrassed I could only tell Paul Redscouse in a PM). 

HOWEVER I will be at the October coffee night to make amends when i also hope to have my fibreglass TID bonnet install (first in the UK and currently being made out in Hong Kong). 

Joe, sorry to hear about your puncture buddy - rotten luck that.

:wink:

Mark (Sonatina)


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Had a great day, i clocked 367 miles today as a round trip.... wowah!!! 

Dispite it being rather cloudy, the day was great and we had a great crowd of people around us to enjoy it all. The views were stunning when clouds were not in the way and we had a nice selection of TT's with us  

Thanks very much to Les for organising the run , route and the afternoon meal @ the Fish Hotel, was superb buddy thank you.

See you all at the next one

Paul


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

367 miles!!!!

Did you plan in Fuel stops?

I'd have had to of stopped at least twice! Lol!


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

VSPURS said:


> 367 miles!!!!
> 
> Did you plan in Fuel stops?
> 
> I'd have had to of stopped at least twice! Lol!


Steve.... i left my house with half a tank, and i didnt need to fill up til i hit Sandbach services on the way back :lol: :lol:

But yes, we stopped for a fuel stop not long after meeting up actually..... due to somebody not filling up originally (name no names!!!... you know who you are :lol:  )


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Firstly, a big thanks to Les for organising such a good cruise. Well done Les, we certainly enjoyed it.
Secondly, big up to Tony Rigby and Redscouse for sharing our journey home and making it such a laugh. We spent so many miles laughing at Tony's "thou shalt not overtake complex" - fookin hilarious 

So here are a few of our pics taken by my co-pilot.

Weather was a bit miserable to start with  








Brake lights were a familiar theme for the day  
















Scenery shot - Well it is the lake district  








These sheep seemed to recognise Syd and came over to his car :wink: 








Some small rocks were at the side of the road!








My tax disc holder is far more interesting than the convoy!
















Sickboy, you weren't kidding about the clearance on your exhaust- I kept expecting sparks!!









Thanks Les


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Looks as though you did it again Les and organised a cracker!

Gutted I missed it!


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

What another brilliant scenic route, nice food at the Fish Inn and a great day all round. Big thanks Les yet again, we are both looking forward to the next one, any chance of someone organising a rally to Wales .  

just remembered this gem that came over the radio :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: quote of the day... bloody hell tony your car is looking good... oh sorry it's the other blue car  pmsl


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Matt B said:


> Firstly, a big thanks to Les for organising such a good cruise. Well done Les, we certainly enjoyed it.
> Secondly, big up to Tony Rigby and Redscouse for sharing our journey home and making it such a laugh. We spent so many miles laughing at Tony's "thou shalt not overtake complex" - fookin hilarious
> 
> Thanks Les


OMG  What on earth did you do to that pic of me to get me looking like that :x Bloody Photoshop Grrrr :evil:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

I chose the route (and esp that little hump backed bridge) as I knew Tony would like to test out his new suspension mods....... BTW Tony The Lakeland District Council would like the half a ton of tarmac you scraped out of their road dips and humps putting back when you have finished with it. :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thanks Les for another super day out in the Lakes! Roads and company were second to none and the Fish Inn is one to recommend  
Shame about Joe's blow out but they limped home ok, while John and I had another good meal at a 18th century Inn (Horse and Farrier) near Ullswater.
I'm already looking fw to the next cruise 

Ps, Tony you'll have PM in a few moments


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Matt B said:


> Secondly, big up to Tony Rigby and Redscouse for sharing our journey home and making it such a laugh. We spent so many miles laughing at Tony's "thou shalt not overtake complex" - fookin hilarious


What???  Have no idea what your talking about :roll: but you can never let a chavvy corsa overtake you on the motorway.... :twisted: it's just no right..... even if he is with his foot flat to the floor doing his top speed :lol: :lol: :lol:



les said:


> I chose the route (and esp that little hump backed bridge) as I knew Tony would like to test out his new suspension mods....... BTW Tony The Lakeland District Council would like the half a ton of tarmac you scraped out of their road dips and humps putting back when you have finished with it. :lol:


Fortuntly for me les i didn't bottom out once... Although i probably would have if i'd still got the half way mudflaps attatched to the car.... Hump bridge was fine... although a little warning that it was a sharp left hander literally straight after it would have been nice... :lol: :lol: (think i took that one abit quick) only pause for concern was the first car park where i had to avoid the boulder and park in the disabled spot :roll: (not gonna start on how that gravvel bumper service is perfect for people who are disabled and bad on their feet, plus the only people up there were rambelers going for walks, can't imagine many genuine disabled people that need a "special" parking space being able to climb them mountains... but if they can why the hell do they need said "special" parking space... they pbviously can walk further than most no disabled people :lol: :lol: :lol: )

All in all truly good day... Thanks to les and everyone who made it such a good day out... and come on all those not signed up for the italy trip get your name down !!! we're a pretty close lot us nw'rs and it'll be good to do this sort of run on a grand scale with blue skys and smoother roads through europe  !!!


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks for all your concerns, folks  The puncture was actually a blow out on my left front tyre, probably caused by previous unrelenting blasts over the Yorkshire Moors over a period of time, culminating in a final plunge into that dastardly pot hole :lol: There was no crash or damage to my TT, just a very loud bang.

I want to thank John-H for his assistance in the first place for stopping and in particular for the use of his jack. Two jacks are better than one in these circumstances (Brembo callipers don't allow the use of the skinny spare, so we had to swop a rear wheel); and of course Dani for keeping my wife company while the 'boys' changed the wheel. The nearest stopping point was on a fairly steep slope, at the entrance to somebody's drive. I am so glad I kept the wheel chock from a previous BMW  The mini compressor came in handy for bringing the rear tyre pressure, now on the front, up to 36psi and the spare to 60psi, making everything as it should be. I was amazed at how slow 'normal' traffic moved on the way back. I was travelling between 40 and 50mph and I was only overtaken by a handful of cars. We got home at 10pm. I think my car was running on air alone judging by the fuel consumption.

I can recommend 'Hawes Chippie' on the main road through Hawes, by the way.

My only dissapointment was not being able to relive the 'ballet of fun' I had travelling from home to the Lake District taking in every B road known to mankind; three hours of the best. The handling of my TT never ceases to amaze me and the wet doesn't seem to present anything much of a challenge for it, but I already knew that :wink:

I am now given to understand that a plot was being hatched to arrange a speeding ticket to be administered to me by Mark but was abandoned for some reason :roll: I wouldn't have minded so long as he wouldn't have minded being set upon :lol: I hope I would have guessed it was a leg-pull.

Les, as usual, a brilliant day out despite the weather, thanks a million. The scenery around the Fish Hotel was beautiful, as is most of the Lake District. Incidentally, it was sunny and dry for the most part while driving from home to the meeting point.

I took some pictures and I'll post them soon. The weather cleared up as can be seen in the pics.

Joe


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

TTCool said:


> Thanks for all your concerns, folks  The puncture was actually a blow out on my left front tyre, probably caused by previous unrelenting blasts over the Yorkshire Moors over a period of time, culminating in a final plunge into that dastardly pot hole :lol: There was no crash or damage to my TT, just a very loud bang.
> 
> I want to thank John-H for his assistance in the first place for stopping and in particular for the use of his jack. Two jacks are better than one in these circumstances (Brembo callipers don't allow the use of the skinny spare, so we had to swop a rear wheel); and of course Dani for keeping my wife company while the 'boys' changed the wheel. The nearest stopping point was on a fairly steep slope, at the entrance to somebody's drive. I am so glad I kept the wheel chock from a previous BMW  The mini compressor came in handy for bringing the rear tyre pressure, now on the front, up to 36psi and the spare to 60psi, making everything as it should be. I was amazed at how slow 'normal' traffic moved on the way back. I was travelling between 40 and 50mph and I was only overtaken by a handful of cars. We got home at 10pm. I think my car was running on air alone judging by the fuel consumption.
> 
> ...


Glad and relieved you both got back safely Joe and without anymore mishaps. I', surprised you got home soon given your stop as well for fish and chips, wish we had now


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Redscouse said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > 367 miles!!!!
> ...


I'm sure I don't know what you mean Paul :roll: :lol: - that's due to me thinking there was Shell at the services, which there wasn't and then thinking we'd see another one on the way. That one we stopped at used to be Shell apparently. Still my octane rating was kept high by Joe's generous donation of some Millers - Thanks Joe 

Joe,

Real shame about the puncture. Glad you made it home safely and with the fuel saving made from having to drive slow, were able to afford some fish and chips at Hawes! Only too glad to help out - one good turn deserves another! :wink:

As regards the plot with the speeding ticket - that would have been a laugh!
Dani was going to take a picture of you [smiley=stop.gif]  :lol: .

Never mind, we'll catch you out next time when you most expect it ... err ... that won't work now will it? :roll: :lol:

Les,

Thanks for organising a fabulous event. Excellent roads and company - thoroughly enjoyed it. Excellent food and beer too. 
I'll post some pictures up later but I might not be able to top that one of you stood up doing the "Unacustomed as I am ... " speech :wink:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Apologies for the number of pictures and hogging band width. The Lake District is such a beautiful place I didn't know what to leave out. Click on pics to enlarge.



















































































































































































































































Joe & Judy


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Some great pic's there Joe esp as you have one of those old digi wind up cameras shaped like a brick but twice as heavy  . The ones taken with the 4 legs and woolly coats, are they the TT owners who have done mods to look like everybody else's cars and the must haves like adding the V6 bumpers :wink: BTW I saw John taking the odd sneaky pic :x he's a;ways up to some mischief or other :roll:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Fabulous pictures Joe. I especially like the colours and lighting in this one:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks John. The sun broke through the clouds for a couple of minutes and lit that area on the hill. Have you any pics of a couple of youngsters trying to change a tyre and look cool at the same time?

Joe


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Honestly dont know how I missed this


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Honestly dont know how I missed this


Hello Andrew

I'm sure there will be other opportunities...not to be missed. It was a long drive and an early start, and very costly in the tyre department :lol:

Joe


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Honestly dont know how I missed this


Thought you read every post on here :wink: 
we could always have a NE autumn cruise to the lakes when the roads are a little quieter


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

les said:


> Some great pic's there Joe esp as you have one of those old digi wind up cameras shaped like a brick but twice as heavy  . The ones taken with the 4 legs and woolly coats, are they the TT owners who have done mods to look like everybody else's cars and the must haves like adding the V6 bumpers :wink: BTW I saw John taking the odd sneaky pic :x he's a;ways up to some mischief or other :roll:


Thanks Les. As we both know, old is better, even cameras  Well that's what my carer keeps telling me :wink: Four legs, folllowing like sheep...the penny has just dropped  That John is just a 'winky eyed flirt' when it comes to taking covert pics.

Joe

PS 'Winky eyed flirt' is taken from the words of a Roy Roger's cowboy song. Not many people know that. How old am I? Answers on a post card to Saga or your local Help the Aged outlet.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

skiwhiz said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Honestly dont know how I missed this
> ...


...or we could do the Haydon Bridge (Carts Bog Inn) to Alston to Hartside Height Cafe to Penrith run and then anywhere you like in the Lake District. That would fill the day out 

Joe


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TTCool said:


> Have you any pics of a couple of youngsters trying to change a tyre and look cool at the same time?
> 
> Joe


Coming soon Joe. Some nice shots :roll:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

TTCool said:


> Thanks John. The sun broke through the clouds for a couple of minutes and lit that area on the hill. Have you any pics of a couple of youngsters trying to change a tyre and look cool at the same time?
> 
> Joe


Two jacks are better than one! As Joe contemplates taking out his frustration!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

John-H said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks John. The sun broke through the clouds for a couple of minutes and lit that area on the hill. Have you any pics of a couple of youngsters trying to change a tyre and look cool at the same time?
> ...


 *WOW! how did you get Matt Lucas of Little Britain with the thumbs up *








*Together with Cosmo Smallpiece aka Les Dawson with the wheel brace to help change your wheel Joe *


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

...I'm always in wheel trouble :lol: (Jim Bowen doing an impression of me)

About this thread; is it raining where you are?

Joe


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

heers for a great day out Les  the fish inn was especialy nice eatery really enjoyed the food and the location. Sorry to hear that Joe had a blow out  I nearly ended up eith one due to some strategically placed stones at the side of the road and another car pushing its way through....luckily only caught my alloy [smiley=bigcry.gif] I have got some video to put up so I will now get on with that.....

Again it was really good to meet everyone as always and im looking forward to the next meet


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Meeting at the services . . .










Syd and Linda next to their immaculate Red QS










After the meal . . .


















Leaving . . .


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Les, John H, Dani,Joe (TTcool) Pete (roadhog) on Youtube but can you spot us?


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

I spotted Chris Rea and my gran (before she passed away).

Bit of a stretch, Les. So give us the seconds we appear.

Joe


----------



## Sickboy (Oct 13, 2004)

Hi all! Thanks for organising a great run Les, don't get to drive my car like that on the daily commute so it was a great oportunity to have some fun in it!  
Nice to see you all again and meet some new faces, hope to catch you all at the next one! :wink:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

My car looks lower than it really is, in this picture :!: looks perfect to me though 










Joe


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TTCool said:


> My car looks lower than it really is, in this picture :!: looks perfect to me though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's the camera that does it Joe :roll:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > My car looks lower than it really is, in this picture :!: looks perfect to me though
> ...


Hi Dani

I feel like Dougal off Fr.Ted  Far away :roll:

Joe


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

was there not more pics than this? :?


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> was there not more pics than this? :?


There's quite a few further back. I have a few more but I think I've used my share of band width and the rest are a bit repetitive. Any more for any more, anyone?

Joe


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

les said:


> Les, John H, Dani,Joe (TTcool) Pete (roadhog) on Youtube but can you spot us?


Ere I've got another 17 years before I retire Les you cheeky monkey! :? Good grief - another 17 years of this  . . . . . . Wahey!  :lol: . . . Oh, heck . . . I just thought . . . . will the car last? . . . . I might have to get a Mk2 by then! :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TTCool said:


> Hi Dani
> I feel like Dougal off Fr.Ted  Far away :roll:
> 
> Joe


Father Ted, hey :roll:



John-H said:


> Ere I've got another 17 years before I retire Les you cheeky monkey! :? Good grief - another 17 years of this  . . . . . .


 :lol: :lol: :lol: A long time befor you join the club then :roll:


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

Heres a few pics from a great day out at the lakes, thamks again Les 




























The meal at Fish Hotel









I am Superscouse!!!









Skimming stones comp......who was best?????









Is this bridge safe?









Yep i guess so, it's holding my weight!! Even after the fine meal 









I'll let you reach the other side before i get on!!!









Scenic shot!









Les zooming off whilst loosing nearly all the convoy :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

You need to remove one set of the


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

yip I just realised that!!!! all done


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> was there not more pics than this? :?


should have took your camera!!or has that ended up with your walkie talkie!!! :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> was there not more pics than this? :?


Here's a couple more taken with my phone. . . .

Both of them slumped after a tiring walk - unable to lift their cameras and ready for a nap . . . actually I think Les was already in the land on nod . . .










Les, spinning one of his yarns, whilst an admiring Denise looks on in wonder . .


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

More from me...... I mean Sue blame her :lol: ( psssst I can say that cos she's in Amsterdam at the mo :wink: )
*It's lonely up front leading the charge.*  








*Yep Sue that is a fast flowing stream* :roll: 








*Misty mountains again*
a medow in Buttermere.

*







*
*I took this one a rather nice morgan.*








*River deep mountains high.*








*Yet more moutains high.*









*Sue like moutains.* :roll:










*And lakes. *


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

mark_hogan said:


> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> > was there not more pics than this? :?
> ...


Does you camera have auto focus?? :? (apparantly not :lol: )


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> mark_hogan said:
> 
> 
> > tony_rigby_uk said:
> ...


Bitch!!!!


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

mark mark mark :roll: your only supposed to blur out the licence plates not the whole car :roll:

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi, just got back from the Bridlington Championships, and Les, Gary went one better and came away on top of the podium with a fantastic win  

Really sorry i missed this one, you have some lovely shots of the fells and sounded to have a really good time.

Tony seems in trouble alot at the moment, everyone at him poor lad 

Looking forward to the next meet

Gill


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

seasurfer said:


> Hi, just got back from the Bridlington Championships, and Les, Gary went one better and came away on top of the podium with a fantastic win
> 
> Really sorry i missed this one, you have some lovely shots of the fells and sounded to have a really good time.
> 
> ...


 GREAT news re Tony's win Gill please pass on my congratulations that's fantastic and very well done to him. 
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] I think I can safely say all had a great time on Saturday. Hope you will both be able to make the next one wherever it is. As for Tony he brings a lot of it on himself you know :wink:


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Ooooh Les, Tony won too ?? he was a dab handy with that kite you know 

Gill


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

seasurfer said:


> Ooooh Les, Tony won too ?? he was a dab handy with that kite you know
> 
> Gill


 Na Gilly Tony is too dense to win anything apart from a gurnning competition. :lol:


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Well Lessy, he cant be dense, he has a gorgeous TT 

Tony, I am sticking up for you here, that Lessy is up to mischief as usual 

Gill


----------



## Hetty (Nov 6, 2008)

looks like you had a great day up hereand its been really good seeing the photos...and i bet that procession of TTs was a sight to see.....althought i do think you could all have made an effort to park facing the same direction in the car park lol!! For photographic reasons of course. 
I'm lucky enough to drive these roads all the time and think they were made for the TT ....apart from the fuel consumption thingy of course!!
Hope you all enjoyed driving them too


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

seasurfer said:


> Well Lessy, he cant be dense, he has a gorgeous TT
> 
> Tony, I am sticking up for you here, that Lessy is up to mischief as usual
> 
> Gill


Do wan't some stick Gill? 

Only joking - and don't worry Les, I'm not userping your position as forum stick provider :wink: - Gill send me some pictures on a memory stick! 

I was hoping to hand it back to you Gill at a meet but perhaps I can post it to you? PM me your address if you like 

Cheers,
John


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

John-H said:


> seasurfer said:
> 
> 
> > Well Lessy, he cant be dense, he has a gorgeous TT
> ...


 Stick or wooden spoon John :wink:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

seasurfer said:


> Well Lessy, he cant be dense, he has a gorgeous TT
> 
> Tony, I am sticking up for you here, that Lessy is up to mischief as usual
> 
> Gill


ah don't worry about it gill... i'm used to it... besides les is only jealous as he didn't have a tt at 25  come to think of it were cars even invented during the stoneage :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: oh you asked for it les... only right i ablidge..


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> seasurfer said:
> 
> 
> > Well Lessy, he cant be dense, he has a gorgeous TT
> ...


 TUT! of course we had cars and they were a lot more reliable, never got punctures, no oil changes, no dash pod failures, coil packs or clutch pedal collapses, no petrol or oil changes and little required in the way of a service plus no insurance or road tax to pay. I could go on and on and on but you get the picture in fact here is a picture of me in my car when I was 25.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Les, How did you manage to scan the wallpaper in your bedroom?


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Les, did you really have one horse power, ie four legs and tail ? no petrol, no insurance, no flat tyres ect ect as you say, and good for the garden i dare say too :lol:

Gill


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

John-H said:


> Les, How did you manage to scan the wallpaper in your bedroom?


 TUT! John its a characterture and a very good one at that


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

seasurfer said:


> Les, did you really have one horse power, ie four legs and tail ? no petrol, no insurance, no flat tyres ect ect as you say, and good for the garden i dare say too :lol:
> 
> Gill


Noooo Gill that was taken in the "go old days" 2000BC when there was nothing like MOTs, Tax or speed cameras :roll:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Good morning folks

Two new tyres are now fitted. I just have to check the tracking and camber. The 'damage' to the alloy is very slight, just a tiny nick, so I won't be powder coating. The impact must have been directly to the sidewall where the cut is, about half way up the profile and has only just touched the alloy, so not too bad. I recon it could have been a stray rock fallen from a dry-stone wall; maybe not a pothole or perhaps both :lol:

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

PS It was worth it :wink: 

Joe


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Well I'm glad to hear it Joe. I didn't like the thought of you still on that space saver :wink:

By the way if it was a stone off a dry stone wall AND a pot hole wouldn't they cancel out?


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

John-H said:


> Well I'm glad to hear it Joe. I didn't like the thought of you still on that space saver :wink:
> 
> By the way if it was a stone off a dry stone wall AND a pot hole wouldn't they cancel out?


Hi John, thank you again for your assistance. I need to buy one/two wheel spacers for such a future emergency.

The stone must have fallen into the pot hole and hid under some rain water, waiting for me to drive into it  :lol: The front tyres only had approximately 4 mm of tread left, so not a total disaster. I didn't want to run with 8 mm on one side and 4 mm on the other, so I bought 2 tyres. I decided to call upon an old well tried tracking procedure to check out if there was any change in my toe-in. As expected the toe had changed by 10 minutes since the last time I checked it according to my Dunlop Optical Alignment Gauge (I write up notes every time I make changes)...but which side, as at that moment I was looking at an overall measurement.

I think you may have guessed the rest...a trusty length of builder's CARDOC precision-laid nylon line stretched between two axle stands and an engineers ruler :wink: As expected the left front wheel was toeing in 2 mm more than the right front wheel. From previous adjustments I knew that a turn of one flat on the track rod end locking nut moved the toe through 1mm at the wheels, so I moved the nut by 2 flats and the tracking finished up correct; 2 mm at the wheel is 10 minutes overall on the gauge, so far as my particular car is concerned. Basically the increase in toe-in was all on one side, the left as expected which had increased by 10 minutes.

Believe it or not I enjoyed using the string method, albeit back breaking work in the restricted clearance under the car and very time consuming and all finished before the NE meet at the American Diner :wink:

This has not dampened my driving enthusiasm. Judy and I have not long arrived home from another very satisfying blast in today's glorious sunshine and dry roads.

Till the next adventure...

Joe


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

The string method works well. I used it on my Escorts every time. I did notice that there's a high tech alignment tool you can buy now that uses string as the important bit :lol: . I think the rest of it is just a plastic thing that presses onto the wheel, so bringing the string further out in a groove to avoid wheel arches etc. The principal's the same though.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

John-H said:


> The string method works well. I used it on my Escorts every time. I did notice that there's a high tech alignment tool you can buy now that uses string as the important bit :lol: . I think the rest of it is just a plastic thing that presses onto the wheel, so bringing the string further out in a groove to avoid wheel arches etc. The principal's the same though.


Demon Tweeks do a thing called a Dream Stick to assist the string method but it's £61.16 and I think there is vat and carriage on top of that. My ruler was £2.99 from Maplins and I've had the string since 'Adam' was a lad 

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

For those who wish to know:

The 'Dream Stick - string toe gauge' is featured on page 385 of the 2009 Demon Tweeks Motorsport catalogue, the red one. Don't underestimate the power of the string method, believe me it works. You could use this method to check out if the alignment people know what they are talking about :wink:

Joe


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

If you had a "Dream catcher" above your bed and dreampt of "Dream Sticks" - would you wake up tangled in string? Sorry it must be the heat :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> If you had a "Dream catcher" above your bed and dreampt of "Dream Sticks" - would you wake up tangled in string? Sorry it must be the heat :roll:


Have dream catcher will dream :roll:

Heat, where's heat? Can't find it


----------

